# Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014



## Costas (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo allerseits

  Etwas verspätet eröffne ich hiermit den Skjern Au 2014-Thread. Statt einer langen Einführung dachte ich, hier die wichtigsten Informationen und meist gestellten Fragen zu stellen, damit wir einfacher  während der Saison auf die erste Seite hinweisen können.

*Wann darf ich angeln? Wie lange am Tag?*

  16. April – 15. Oktober 2014, von 1,5 Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang bis 1,5 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang.

*Angellizenzen*:

  Man muss folgende 3 Lizenzen haben

1.)    Dänischer Angelschein 
  Alle zwischen 18 und 65 Jahre müssen diesen kaufen. Den gibt’s für einen Tag (40,- DKK), eine Woche (130,- DKK) oder ein Jahr (185,- DKK). Diesen findet man an den örtlichen Angelgeschäften, manche Poststellen oder online bei www.fisketegn.dk

2.)    Lachskontingent-Karte 2014
  Alle ab 17 Jahre müssen eine mitführen, auch diese über 65 Jahre. Die Karte gilt für das gesamte Skjern Au-System und nur für eine Saison, nicht für 365 Tage ab Kaufs Datum. Die Karte kostet *100,- DKK*


3.)    Vereinskarte
  An der Skjern Au gibt viele Vereine, welche Wasserrechte an verschiedenen Strecken haben. Die grössten Vereine sind „Skjernådalens Lystfiskerforening” (Strecke Fjord, Lønborg, Tarm/Skjern, Albaek bis zur Schweinefarm bei Kodbøl ) und „Borris Fiskeriforening“ (Strecke von derSchweinefarm bei Kodbøl, Gjaldbæk Brücke, Borriskrog Brücke, bis zum Bolkvig Parkplatz). Bei den Verkaufsstellen gibt es genaue Karte und Parkplätze. Preise für Erwachsene ab 18 J.:

16. April – 15. Mai:
  Tagekarte: 400,- DKK
  Jahreskarte: 1200,- DKK

16. Mai. – 15. Oktober:
  Tagekarte: 150,- DKK
  Wochenkarte: 480,-DKK
  Jahreskarte: 1200,- DKK

  Je nach Verein gibt es Ermässigungen für Kinder.


*Häufige Fragen:*

*Ich habe schon den deutschen Angelschein |stolz:, brauche ich dennoch einen in Dänemark?*

  Ja. Der deutsche Angelschein geniesst in Dänemark höchstens Respekt, hilft aber nichts.

*Welche Strecke ist die Beste? Brauche ich die Karte im Voraus zu kaufen?*

  Die Karten sind nicht limitiert und man kann sie problemlos direkt vor der Angeltour kaufen. Ich empfehle die Karten bei den örtlichen Angelgeschäften zu kaufen. Dort haben sie täglich Rückmeldungen und können am besten über die Hotspots beraten. Die Verhältnisse können sich schnell ändern, je nach Wasserstand und Fischaufgang. Ausserdem gibt es dort spezielle Fliegen und Köder je nach Situation. 

*Geht es besser mit Fliege oder Spinnfischen?*

  Es wird mit beiden Methoden gleich viel gefangen.

*Welche Ködern / Fliegen sind die besten? Welches Gewicht, Farbe usw.?*

  Frägst du 100 Angler, kriegst du 100 Meinungen. Generell muss ich sagen, dass dies stark  von den Verhältnissen abhängt. Ich empfehle wieder, vor Ort nach den aktuellen Top-5 oder Top-10 Ködern zu fragen. Dadurch steigern sich die Chancen erheblich. Ein oft gesehener Fehler bei Anfängern ist, dass sie ganze Kisten an Meerforellenköder für die Küste mitnehmen. Ich rate davon ab.

*Gibt es spezielle Regeln bei der Skjern Au?*

  Die Regeln und Fangquoten für 2014 stehen z.Z. noch nicht definitiv fest. Soviel kann ich jetzt schon sagen:
-          Nur 1 Rute pro Angler
-          Man darf nur mit Schonhaken angeln. Haken mit Widerhaken darf man andrucken.
-          Man darf nur mit einem Haken angeln, d.h. auf Wobblern mit 2 Haken muss man einen entfernen
-          Mind. 50 Meter Abstand vom Nachbarn halten und nach jedem Wurf ein Paar Schritte flussabwärts bewegen (ungeschriebene Regel).

  So, genug geschrieben. Wer sonst was wissen möchte, kann gern hier anschreiben oder mir eine PN schicken.


Viele Grüsse aus Dänemark #h
Costas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Danke Costas für die Information #6#6#6


----------



## teusser2007 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Ich möchte Costas an dieser Stelle einfach mal Danke sagen für seine freundliche und immer hilfsbereite Art.

Dies verbunden mit den besten Wünschen für 2014

Walter


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo Costas
Ich weiß ,du kannst nicht "hellsehen" aber gibt es eine Vermutung wie sich der Winter bei euch noch so weiter entwickelt ???
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hallo Costas
> Ich weiß ,du kannst nicht "hellsehen" aber gibt es eine Vermutung wie sich der Winter bei euch noch so weiter entwickelt ???
> Gruß


 


Ich bin zwar nicht Costas, aber kenne ihn gut.
Ab dem 17.1. gehen die Temperaturen im Durchschnitt auf 3,7° zurück. Vom 26.1. solles im Schnitt ca. 4,2° werden. Die Temperaturen der nächsten Wochen sagen dann die dänischen Laubfrösche rechtzeitig voraus.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo Jürgen 
Das du nicht Costas bist ,ist mir schon klar )
Konnte im Netz die Temp.für die nächsten 16 Tage sehen,aber was mich dringend Interessiert ob der Winter in der Gegend noch so richtig kommen mag )
Davon hängt meine Urlaubsplanung an der Skjern


----------



## Costas (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Roland, google mal nach "alte Bauernregeln nach Wetter", wenn Du langzeit-Prognosen haben möchtest. Sonst gibt es nicht ausser die genannte Statistik aus den Vorjahren. Wir haben schon April Monate gehabt mit Frost und Schnee, vor 2 Jahren waren es 18°C und extrem wenig Wasser. So ist die Natur halt.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

ja ja die Bauern ....
Dann werde ich auf gut Glück planen.


----------



## Pinn (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rolcinc schrieb:


> ja ja die Bauern ....
> Dann werde ich auf gut Glück planen.



Moin Roland,
so ist das Leben oder auf neudeutsch: that's life |wavey:
Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Pinn schrieb:


> Moin Roland,
> so ist das Leben oder auf neudeutsch: that's life |wavey:
> Gruß, Werner



#h#h|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|good:|good:|good:|good:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:


----------



## DiscoSteve (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Auch von mir, als bisher stiller Beobachter, der sich jetzt gern vorstellen und mit einklinken möchte, erstmal Danke an Costas für die konstante Berichterstattung.

Ich bin Steve, studiere Agrarwissenschaften mit Hinblick auf nen Master in Fishery science and aquaculture in Giessen. Ach ja, Angeln zum Beruf machen... oder doch mehr zur Berufung?  Ist zumindest mit einigen Nebenprojekten wie Gespliesste bauen und nem Instructor-Zertifikat im 5-Jahresplan vorgesehen.  Aber genug davon.

Im Mai geht es nun das erste Mal mitm Vadder an die Skjern. Hab mich soweit möglich in Guerillamanier durchs Internet gekämpft und ja, sogar dänische Seiten und Foren bemüht und die google Übersetzung zu dechiffrieren versucht... Ein paar Dinge sind aber noch offen. 
Zum tackle hab ich keine grossen Fragen. 
Bewaffnet bin ich mit ner 13er Zweihand, multi-tips und Tuben.
Für die ein oder andere Fliege, Insidernews und die Lizensen schau ich dann bei Costas vor Ort mal rein.
Absteigen werden wir in der Nähe des Vorgod Zuflusses (Lindvigvej). Da wäre doch die Karte des Borris Fiskeriforening am Sinvollsten, oder?
Inwieweit kann die Au denn im unteren Bereich Richtung Fjord befischt werden? Würde sich ein Tagesausflug lohnen oder tuts das "Hausgewässer" im näheren Umkreis genauso? 
Über Tips zu nem Guide für die Borris-Strecke (erinnere mich hier mal was aufgeschnappt zu haben) wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Ich hoffe ich hab nicht die Hälfte vergessen und danke euch schonmal.

Tight lines, Steve


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Willkommen hier #6
Mai ist schon mal eine gute Zeit  hatte meinen 1,03 auch im Mai 
Du hast schon die richtige Strecke ausgesucht,bleib ruhig da 
Bin auch im Mai an der Skjern,vielleicht sieht man sich am Wasser (Borris).
Zum Guide für die Borris-Strecke, Costas kennt einen "richtig" guten ,der die Skjern wie die Westentasche kennt #6


----------



## Costas (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Die *Fangstquote für 2014* steht nun auch fest:

*235 Stk*. 60 cm - 75 cm

*185 Stk*. über 75 cm

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## Costas (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@DiscoSteve
Die von Dir genannte Stelle ist sehr schlecht....für Discos. :q  Für Lachsangeln im Mai ist es normalerweise gut. Es kann jedoch Tage  oder Wochen geben, wo die untere Strecke besser als die Borris-Strecke  ist, z.B. wenn die Fische an der oberen Strecke abgefischt wurden und  alle auf neue Aufsteiger warten. Dann haben die Angler an der  unteren Strecke leichte Vorteile. Mein Tipp: versuch es zuerst  dort wo Du wohnst, klappt es nicht, frag mich wieder ob es sich an der  unteren Strecke lohnen würde.


----------



## rippi (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hi, ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage oder auch vier.
 1. Wie sieht das aus, wenn ich mir eine Gastkarten hole, für wie viele Bereiche zählt die, oder zählt die dann für die ganze Au und nur für die Nebenflüsse nicht?
 2. Kann man erfahrungsgemäß sagen, ob Anfang Juli schon die Quote erfüllt ist? 
 3. Welche Fischarten sind im gesamten System nachgewiesen, also alle die es gibt, nicht nur die oft bemängelt werden?
 4. Welche Fliegen fangen so gegen Juli ungefähr vom Muster her?


----------



## Costas (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo Rippi

1.) Es gibt keine Gastkarten an der Skjern Au. Man kann aber problemlos Tages-, Woche- oder Jahreskarte kaufen. Mehr Informationen  darüber gibt es im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads.
2.) Nein. Vor 2 Jahre wurde die Quote für die grosse Lachse innerhalb von 7 Tagen aufgebraucht, im letzten Jahr waren beide Quoten lange nach Juli noch offen.
3.) Lachs, Meerforelle, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle, Äsche, Barsch, Hecht, Aal, Friedfische. Manche kommen häufiger vor als andere.
4.) Das hängt davon ab, wie es dann an diesen Tag aussieht, d.h. Lichtverhältnisse, Wasserstand, Wassertrübheit usw. Ich empfehle vor Ort beim kartenkauf nach den Top-5 oder Top-10 Fliegen aber auch -Stellen zu fragen. Dann steigen die Erfolgschancen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## rippi (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Ok danke erstmal, kann man denn so eine ungefähre Prognose abgeben, also Lachs und Mefo werden ja wahrscheinlich bevorzugt auf Lachfliegen gefangen, aber wie sieht das mit Bachforelle und Asche aus, die sind ja wahrscheinlich seltener als als die anderen, kann man es trotzdem probieren?


----------



## DiscoSteve (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Das nenn ich ne gerissene marketing-Strategie von Costas, nicht zu verraten welche Muster fängig sind, bevor man in seinem shop steht.  
Aber das unterstütze ich gerne...
Wie sieht es wegen des guides aus, Costas? Oder sollen wir das per pm klären?
Wann bist Du denn am Wasser, Rolf? Sind noch am schwanken, welcher Termin es sein soll. Ist leider etwas unterkunftsbedingt. Das Häusschen, das wir gerne hätten, ist nur noch von 31.5.-7.6. zu haben, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das den Fangchancen nicht schon wieder abträglich wäre. Oder was meinst Du?
Ansonsten muss eben ne andere Hütte herhalten und es wird entweder der 17. oder 24.5.
Nochmals Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Costas (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@rippi
Es ist richtig, Bachforellen und Äsche sind seltener. Die Lizenzen kosten leider gleich viel, unabhängig davon ob Du auf Lachse gehst oder nicht.

@DiscoSteve
Ich kenne sehr gut die lokalen Guides und kann Dir gerne welche vermitteln. Schick mir am einfachsten anfangs April eine PN, dann können wir sehen wer noch im Einsatz ist, denn das kann sich immer ändern.


----------



## LAC (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Ok danke erstmal, kann man denn so eine ungefähre Prognose abgeben, also Lachs und Mefo werden ja wahrscheinlich bevorzugt auf Lachfliegen gefangen, aber wie sieht das mit Bachforelle und Asche aus, die sind ja wahrscheinlich seltener als als die anderen, kann man es trotzdem probieren?



@ rippi, nun bin ich nicht der skjern experte wie es mein freund Costas ist, jedoch meine ich, dass die äschen vom staatlicher seite ganzjährig in dänemark geschützt wurden. Ich wusste es auch nicht, habe dieses jedoch vor etwa 2 jahren erfahren, als ich in der staatl. zuchtanstalt war, die auch zuständig sind für die wildlachse an der skjern und varde au. Wir unterhielten uns über den fischbestand unserer au, wo noch ein guter äschenbestand vorhanden ist. An diesem gewässer hat diese staatl. einrichtng, eine  strecke renaturiert und einen fischaufstieg im mühlenbereich geschaffen.
 Nun kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen, ob sie schon unter schutz stand oder schützen wollte,  jedenfalls haben wir darüber gesprochen, da halt der äschenbestand nicht so rosig in den dän. fließgewässern aussieht. 
 Dieses nur zur information, wobei dir Costas sicherlich  mehr dazu sagen kann, ob die äsche in der skjern au inzwischen ganzjährig unter schutz steht. 
 .


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



DiscoSteve schrieb:


> Das nenn ich ne gerissene marketing-Strategie von Costas, nicht zu verraten welche Muster fängig sind, bevor man in seinem shop steht.
> Aber das unterstütze ich gerne...
> Wie sieht es wegen des guides aus, Costas? Oder sollen wir das per pm klären?
> Wann bist Du denn am Wasser, Rolf? Sind noch am schwanken, welcher Termin es sein soll. Ist leider etwas unterkunftsbedingt. Das Häusschen, das wir gerne hätten, ist nur noch von 31.5.-7.6. zu haben, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das den Fangchancen nicht schon wieder abträglich wäre. Oder was meinst Du?
> ...


----
...wenn du mich meinst, dann bin in in der Zeit v.17-24.05 vor Ort.


----------



## Costas (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ rippi, nun bin ich nicht der skjern experte wie es mein freund Costas ist, jedoch meine ich, dass die äschen vom staatlicher seite ganzjährig in dänemark geschützt wurden. Ich wusste es auch nicht, habe dieses jedoch vor etwa 2 jahren erfahren, als ich in der staatl. zuchtanstalt war, die auch zuständig sind für die wildlachse an der skjern und varde au. Wir unterhielten uns über den fischbestand unserer au, wo noch ein guter äschenbestand vorhanden ist. An diesem gewässer hat diese staatl. einrichtng, eine  strecke renaturiert und einen fischaufstieg im mühlenbereich geschaffen.
> Nun kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen, ob sie schon unter schutz stand oder schützen wollte,  jedenfalls haben wir darüber gesprochen, da halt der äschenbestand nicht so rosig in den dän. fließgewässern aussieht.
> Dieses nur zur information, wobei dir Costas sicherlich  mehr dazu sagen kann, ob die äsche in der skjern au inzwischen ganzjährig unter schutz steht.
> .



Hallo Otto #h

Die Äsche sind an der Skjern Au ganzjährig geschützt. Ich glaube 2014 ist das 3. von den insgesamt 3 Jahren, in welchen die totalgeschützt sind. Nach diesen 3 Jahren wird nochmals untersucht, ob es eine Lockerung gibt.

Rippi ha rnur gefragt, welche Fische darin sind. Ich werde mal bei Gelegenheit eine komplette Liste mit allen Arten, Schonzeiten, Mindestmass usw. machen. Kommt auf die lange Liste. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## vagus (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moin, 
wollte mal fragen, da ich mit nem kumpel am 12.04 hoch fahre zum angeln ob der Saison start der skjern au auch für die Nebenflüsse gilt? da wir letztes Jahr in einem kleinen Nebenfluss auf Hecht gegangen sind, der Fluss war ein super Tip  und da wollten wir am 13.04 eigenzlich auch wieder hin für Hecht...


----------



## Costas (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



vagus schrieb:


> moin,
> wollte mal fragen, da ich mit nem kumpel am 12.04 hoch fahre zum angeln ob der Saison start der skjern au auch für die Nebenflüsse gilt? da wir letztes Jahr in einem kleinen Nebenfluss auf Hecht gegangen sind, der Fluss war ein super Tip  und da wollten wir am 13.04 eigenzlich auch wieder hin für Hecht...



Hallo Vagus

Es gibt kleine Nebenflüsse und verschiedene kleine Abschnitte um die Skjern Au, die für Hecht sehr gut sind. Davon darf man bei einigen ganzjährig angeln. Der Hecht ist jedoch vom 1.-31. April geschützt. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## vagus (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, na ich denke wir werden wieder bei dir im Laden auftauchen und uns vor Ort informieren, wie letztes Jahr mit dem Hecht #6 darf ich dich noch mal nach den Öffnungszeiten fragen, die habe ich wieder vergessen.


----------



## Costas (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

In der Osterwoche ist Skjern Au Premiere und wir haben deswegen längere Öffnungszeiten. Diese findest du HIER.


----------



## LAC (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@ Costas, eine liste, erstellen welche fischarten in der skjern au vorkommen bzw. wann sie unter schutz stehen, finde ich gut. Ein service, damit die angler am gewässer keine probleme bekommen. Es müssen ja nur die angelbaren fische sein, sonst wird sie ja gewaltig und du müsstes sie noch mit fotos versehen, da einige die fischart noch nie gesehen haben. 
Nun wird bzw. kann der schutz der fische,von zwei einrichtungen durchgeführt werden. Einmal von seiten des ministeriums - da kann keiner dran rütteln, auch kein verein und darüber hinaus kann ein weiter schutz durch vereine eingeleitet werden. Solch eine liste ist zwar interessant, jedoch kann sie am nächsten tag schon nicht mehr stimmen.

Normal ist es, dass angler die sich einen angelschein holen, sich über das gewässer, fangstrecke usw. informieren müssen bzw. wo und was darf ich jetzt dort angeln.
Deshalb wäre es schön, wenn die angler in deinen laden kommen, dass sie beim kauf einer karte gleichzeitig auch noch solch eine information bekommen. 
Nicht das einer meint ich würde hier schleichwerbung machen, was ich poste, das ist nur ein guter rat an angler. Mir ist das egal, was er macht, wenn er sich im rahmen der beschränkung bewegt.:q die sollte man jedoch im vorfeld wissen, sonst kann das böse enden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Costas, eine liste, erstellen welche fischarten in der skjern au vorkommen bzw. wann sie unter schutz stehen, finde ich gut. Ein service, damit die angler am gewässer keine probleme bekommen.
> Nicht das einer meint ich würde hier schleichwerbung machen, was ich poste, das ist nur ein guter rat an angler. Mir ist das egal, was er macht, wenn er sich im rahmen der beschränkung bewegt.:q und darüber sollte man sich jedoch im vorfeld informieren.


 

Hallo Otto,

ein sehr gutes Posting.#6  Auch ich sehe keine Schleichwerbung, sondern nur einen tollen Service (unentgeltlich) für uns alle Angler.:m 

Costas, bitte mach das.


----------



## rippi (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Finde ich auch, aber gibt es vielleicht eine Seite wo alle aufgelistet sind? Irgendein Umweltministerium hat das doch bestimmt mal untersucht? Kann auch ruhig auf dänisch sein, aber mich interessieren vor allem die Fische die nicht so bekannt sind á la Bitterling, Quappe, Schlammpeitzger & Co.

Und darauf nochmal die genauere Frage: Gibt's eigentlich Barben in DK?


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@ Rippi

Natürlich wissen die herren der zuständigen ämter, welche fische wo vorkommen. Wir laufen hier ja nicht blind durch die gegend, denn ohne solch einen atlas kann man nichts machen
In ganz dänemark wurde über jahre, die fischfauna untersucht. Es ist eine bestandserfassung aller fische, die rastermäßig vorgenommen wurde und in karten festgehalten sind. Das zuständige ministerium hat diese untersuchung in form eine gebundenen ausgabe als fischatlas für süsswasser veröffentlicht. Der fischatlas ist etwa drei jahre alt und ein grundstock - wenn´s um den dän. fischbestand geht. 
Alle fischarten, die in dänischen gewässern vorkommen, werden dort mit standortangabe genaustens beschrieben.

Ich besitze solch ein exemplar. Es kann sein, dass du die ausgabe über die pressestelle beim ministerim bzw. museum kaufen, vielleicht auch im internet dir runterladen kannst - es sind jedoch zig seiten. 
Ich schau mal nach, ob du den fischatlas im internet finden kannst, dann melde ich mich.
Gruß

Nachtrag:
Ich finde ihn nicht mehr im internet - man konnte sich die seiten runterladen, da war er noch nicht gedruckt - wenn interesse besteht such mal selbst oder kaufen Es sind 700 seiten, die geld kosten, dich aber bereichern.|supergri

Hier der fischatlas

http://fiskeatlas.ku.dk/
_

Henrik Carl & Peter Rask Møller​ (red): Atlas over danske ferskvandsfi​ sk. Statens Naturhistoriske​ Museum, 2012. 700 sider,​ 399,- kr.​_ ​


----------



## rippi (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Sehr gut, Danke erstmal, aber wo hast du den gekauft, weil auf der Seiten ist ja kein Shop eingerichtet und beim Nationalmuseum ist nur der Shop im Museum erwähnt?


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@ rippi
Rippi, ich habe den gar nicht gekauft - die flattern so bei mir auf den tisch. Was möchtest du denn genau wissen, poste was du auf dem herzen hast, wenn´s um fische geht, das anglerboard machts möglich.
 In deutschland hat jedes bundesland solch ein fischatlas - sie sind sehr gut, die zuständigen behörden haben die.
 Kostenloses informationmaterial für lehrzwecke z.b. über kleinfischartenschutz usw. kann man über das ministerium anfordern.


----------



## rippi (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Ich möchte genau wissen, was es für Fische in der Skjern Au oder auch umliegenden Auen gibt und am liebsten noch, wenn Fische wieder angesiedelt wurden, aus welchen Stamm sie kommen, z.B. der Nordseeschnäpel, der müsste da ja eigentlich auch hochziehen, denn der Helt ist doch nur eine endemische Form vom Nordseeschnäpel oder nicht? Und da der ja bereits ausgestorben war, haben die doch mit Nachzuchten aus der Ostsee besetzt?

 Also gerade die Fischarten die man nicht so häufig oder gar nicht fängt, aber da sind, interessieren mich.


----------



## Pinn (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Auch 'ne Frage zu diesem Thema: betrifft Flußbarsche.

Bis vor drei Jahren war ich oft mit einem Kumpel hier, der leider verstorben ist. Er war gehbehindert und hat deshalb nur stationär von Plattformen wie in  Lønborg und Gjaldbæk Bro oder anderen gut zugänglichen Uferstellen aus geangelt. Sein Gerät als passionierter ehemaliger Stipper: Angelstuhl als Sitzgelegenheit, eine Matchrute mit treibender Posenmontage und als Köder Wurm. Selbstverständlich wollte er mit diesem Gerät Lachse oder Meerforellen fangen, aber Glück hatte er damit leider nie.

Aber er hatte fast jeden Tag Flußbarsche (Perca fluviatilis) am Haken, während wir Lachs- und Meerforellenfreaks oft eine ganze Angelwoche lang Schneider blieben, Das ist für mich immer noch ein ungelöstes Rätsel;+

Meine Frage an Costas und LAC: Lohnt sich die gezielte Barschangelei am Skjern, wenn keine Lachse an den Haken gehen? Barsch ist ein leckerer Fisch, und aus zwei bis drei Exemplaren lässt sich eine vorzügliche Mahlzeit zubereiten. :q


----------



## Costas (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@Pinn+@Rippi
2013 war ein fantastisches Jahr für Barsche an der Skjern Au. Es gab eine Periode in August und September, in der es an gewissen Abschnitte so viele und grosse Barsche gab, dass sich die Lachsangler genervt haben und das Gebiet wechseln mussten. Wie ich gehört habe war es generel rund um Ringköbing Fjord ein sehr gutes Barschjahr.


----------



## LAC (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich möchte genau wissen, was es für Fische in der Skjern Au oder auch umliegenden Auen gibt und am liebsten noch, wenn Fische wieder angesiedelt wurden, aus welchen Stamm sie kommen, z.B. der Nordseeschnäpel, der müsste da ja eigentlich auch hochziehen, denn der Helt ist doch nur eine endemische Form vom Nordseeschnäpel oder nicht? Und da der ja bereits ausgestorben war, haben die doch mit Nachzuchten aus der Ostsee besetzt?
> 
> Also gerade die Fischarten die man nicht so häufig oder gar nicht fängt, aber da sind, interessieren mich.



@Rippi, dann können wir uns ja die hand reichen, denn ich wollte dieses vor dreißig jahren auch mal wissen, da ich mich für diesen kleinfischarten sehr stark gemacht habe. Wenn´s um fische ging hatte ich eine beratene funktion und bin gechult wordem, wenn´s um den schutz von kleinfischarten bzw. die wiedeeinbürgerung geht. Da habe ich in zusammenarbeit mit den zuständigen behörden, schutzprojekte für kleinfischarten entwickelt - wo es angebracht war und mit etwas überedungskunst den angelvereinen förmlich diese verkauft - da sie beim besatz auch gelder einkalkulieren sollten für diese kleinfischarten.  
 Das hat geklappt war jedoch ein schwerer kampf, und wurde im stillen gemacht, da es nicht so medienwirksam war, wie z.b. am rhein, daß länder übergreifende lachs 2000 projekt. 



 Ich kann dieses verstehen, dass du dieses alles wissen willst, das ist natürlich eine gewaltige arbeit, dieses alles hier zu posten und ich haben keine ahnung, was man an der skjern au gemacht hat, da ich dort nicht rumgefummelt habe, Bedenke bevor ein fischchen einsetzt wir, müssen  zig untersuchungen im vorfeld laufen und nun sind wir beim fischatlas. Hier mal eine grafik die ich mal gemacht habe, was man alles berücksitigen muss.





 Nun zur skjern au, der europäische lachs, der in der skjern vorkommt, hat den ältesten stamm der hier in dänemark vorkommt. Überall sind die lachse verreckt jedoch in der skjern au, war noch ein kleiner bestand. Aus diesem stamm wurde dann der jetzige bestand  durch zucht geschaffen - natürlich ist er auch verkauft worden, da in westeuropa die gewässer alles biologisch tot waren. Das erste lachsprojekt war an der sieg - da wurde noch pionierarbeit geleistet, da gab es noch kein lachs 2000 projekt am rhein. Wobei ein lachs aus der skjern ganz andere gene hat, der hat einen laichaufstieg von 50 km am rhein sind es 500 km 
 Der helt, ist eine schnäpelart, die hier im fjord vorkommt und die berufsfischer durch besatz stützen, da in der natur die eier zum teil verpilzen, durch die ockeraustragung der entwässerungsgräben von den landwirten.

 Rippi, etwas zeit brauche ich, dann kann ich dir die fische nennen, da wir eine bibliothek haben wo auch dieser fischatlas  steht. 
 Ich nenne dir die fische, jedoch kann ich nicht sagen, was mit den einzelnen fischartenprojekte - schnäpel, maifische usw. läuft - das sind zig bücher. Beim maifischprojekt haben sie von mir nur fische bekommen. 

 Im internet findest du alles - da sie alle veröffentlichen - etwas suchen solltest du schon - sonst läuft nichts.
 Gruß
 .


----------



## rippi (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Danke, ja Lachs und Helt scheine ja eigentlich am meisten gefördert zu werden, jedenfalls ist darüber sehr viel geschrieben, aber anscheinend ist der Bestand von Helt im Ringköbing Fjord eher gering, so wie das auf der Seite des Miljömministeriet dargestellt wird. Und sämtliche Bestände von der Ostseeform nachgezüchtet.


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@ Rippi
ich befasse mich nicht mit dem helt, jedoch die berufsfischer vom ringköbing fjord. Ich kann dir nur sagen, wo einige laichplätze sind und das tonnen davon, die nebenerwerbsfischer im fjord fangen. Sie züchten und besetzen sie sogar - diese vorfahren stammen jedoch aus dem fjord. Ich befasse mich nicht damit, jedenfalls werden die beteiligten schon wissen was sie machen, da sie ohne den wissenschaftlern bzw. die staatl. genehmigung nichts machen dürfen. 

Wenn du mehr erfahren möchtest über den helt, 
hier ein einstieg:  * helt, coregonus lavaretus*

 In 24 sekunden hatte ich 133 000 wissenschaftliche seiten vom helt. :q:q:q:q Aber ich müsste bescheuert sein, sie zu lesen.#h

Gruß


----------



## outang (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moin-
hier nochmal etwas zum stöbern:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...e-f26232/skjern-au-2014-t268289.html#p2715635

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daWVYhIhO20
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAapyvJa ... e=youtu.be

tl !
letztes jahr war die schleuse in hvide sande zum start geschlossen....
solange die dicht ist, gibts auch leider nix blankes in der au:c

eher so :
http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=10286

sehen die aus - die fische....

hi costas !

erwähnenswert wäre wohl noch, daß auch bei der mefo nun eine mitnahme regel gibt- oder hab ich stefan falsch verstanden ?


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@ outang

 Das dritte YouTube filmchen ist ja der hammer, ich wundere mich, dass nicht jeder betrachter die präsentierten lachse  einmal gestreicheln hat. 
 Bei der fischauktion für turis in bork havn, da läuft es besser ab  - da die fische schon tot sind.
 . 

 Betreffend der öffnungszeiten der schleuse - wie lange war sie denn zu am tage der eröffnung für den lachsfang in der skjern au?
 Die öffnungszeiten der schleusentore richten sich nicht nach den anglern sondern nach dem wasserstand und salzgehalt des fjordes. 
 Früher wurden die tore im sinne der landwirtschaft geöffnet - immer nur raus mit dem wasser, dass die felder trocken wurden. Da  fing der kreislauf des todes im fjord an - die sichtweise im wasser ging von 1,5 m zurück auf o,80 cm - die fauna starb ab, die den boden gefestigt hat und bei sturm entwickelte sich der fjord dann zum schlammloch.
 Das wurde gestoppt, heute versucht man durch diese regulierung, einen gewissen salzgehalt im fjord zu bekommen - die ersten erfolge sind schon sichtbar. 
 Aber man kann nie wissen, vielleicht wurde sie zugemacht, weil man am ersten tag nicht schon alle fische fangen wollte :q:q Kleiner scherz am rande.


----------



## outang (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moin nochmal-
 im ERSTEN clip ist zu sehen , daß dort ein lachs einem mädel gezeigt wird, weil dort ne laus oder sonstwas sass.
statt fischstäbchen....
hat sich nicht getraut, deswegen hats jemand anders gemacht.
ansonsten ist das doch klasse, wenn da familien im strömenden regen so eine art kulturpflege betreiben-
sie sollte das abmachen, weil sowas in der kleckerei nicht gebraucht wird- 
klekkerei: aufzuchtstation-
die becken der meerforellen - leer-
ein riesentank ohne wasser- weil : war nen parasit mit drin und dänische vorgaben für desinfektion etc. hat auch so ihre untiefen......

wo gibts das denn bei uns ?

und die schleuse war vorab und nach dem 16. für einige tage - keine ahnung - frag costas  - dicht...
ansonsten ist deinen ausführungen zum salzgehalt , etc. nichts hinzuzufügen, alles gut -
es sei denn - kalle - der 1800kg bulle strunzt da rein -und wenn er weniger hat - er sieht zumindest so aus...
kleiner tip:
nicht zwischen ihn und seine weiber laufen...lol
 salzgehalt....
was rauskam sah echt alt aus....ich mein die lachse- lol 
deshalb-
jahreskarte -
guide anrufen und fragen was geht - costas weiss das aber auch !
und :
LOSFAHREN

TL ! -tight lines
oder besser -
knaeg og break

das petri HEIL hören die da oben nicht so gern.......

und
ps 
zitat:
Das wurde gestoppt, heute versucht man durch diese regulierung, einen  gewissen salzgehalt im fjord zu bekommen - die ersten erfolge sind schon  sichtbar.
....KALLE !!!

but least-
Das dritte YouTube filmchen ist ja der hammer, ich wundere mich, dass nicht jeder betrachter die präsentierten Lachs(e)  einmal gestreicheln hat. 
 Bei der fischauktion für turis in bork havn, da läuft es besser ab  - da die fische schon tot sind.
 . 
  der typ der da die fische im 2ten video aus dem tank rausholt ist sören- staatlich bestellter laxwächter -quasi
und sorgt dafür, daß wir alle noch mal die chance auf nen richtg dicken lax haben, ohne teuer zu latzen und um die halbe welt zu fliegen...
ich fahr 3 std - c.u.

alles gut ....
renken alarm  !!!!

Bei der fischauktion für turis in bork havn, da läuft es besser ab  - da die fische schon tot sind.
?????

der hier lebt noch und gibt seine gene gerne weiter - der lax 
mange tak !
pps -
C + R !!!


----------



## LAC (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@outang
 ich akzeptiere ja und stehe voll dahinter, daß durch öffentlichkeitsarbeit menchen näher zum fisch gebracht werden - denn bei diesen tieren muss man sich schon was einfallen lassen - da schon der geruch hindert.  
 Nun kenne ich einrichtungen, da wird dieses gemacht - haus der offenen tür ist dann angesagt und dieser termin wird in den medien bekannt gegeben. Dann stellt man sich darauf ein,  ob es in einer zuchanstalt ist oder der besucher beim beatz dabei sein darf - wobei bei all dieses aktionen - der fisch immer richtig behandelt werden sollte, da er vorrangig ist und nicht durch aktionen das Tier leidet und der betrachter - der keine hnung hat - glücklich gemacht wird. Das sind halt diese aktionen, wo vom fisch ein foto gemacht wird in allen lagen, selbst bei der mama im arm und der ander von hinten brüllt, warte mal, ich will auch noch ein foto machen.
 Ich rede vom 3. filmchen - wo jeder fisch den leuten vor der nase gehalten wurde. Da kann er ein fischzüchter sein oder der papst  - das ist nicht die feine art. 
 Wobei du recht hast, wo kann man dieses sehen - dieses ist nicht ironisch gemeint - denn in der öffentlichkeitsarbeit hapert es bei den anglern, da sollt man dran arbeiten, dass sie ein gutes bild abgeben. 
 Gruß


----------



## outang (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moin moin-
@lac, 
wenn du solche veranstaltungen der von dir beschriebenen art kennst, dann denke ich mal , daß die ca 30 sek. in denen der fisch im vid. gezeigt wird , um danach ins becken gebracht zu werden in ordnung gehen.
abgesehen davon, ist es do oben im winter schon noch etwas ruhiger - da wird jede abwechslung gern mitgenommen - 
zumal nach der aktion tombola und glögg locken-
der glögg war gut nach dem sauwetter.....:q


----------



## Krüger82 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo Leute!!!

Habe eine kleine frage!!! Werde im september das erste mal in der nähe der Skjern Au sein!!! Würde mich interessieren was ich da im september fangen kann!!! Ich bin garnicht so auf lachs oder andere salmos aus!!! Mich würde mehr interessieren ob es gute chancen auf barsch und hecht gibt!!!! War noch nie dort!!!

Danke im vorraus!!!

Gruß


----------



## LAC (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@ outang

Ich kenne sehr viele aktionen, wie man laien etwas näher zum fisch bringt. An einigen habe ich sogar mitgearbeitet, alle sind unterschiedlich, jedoch habe ich festgestellt, dass in bereichen wo der turismus sein sagen hat, dann und wann die grenzen überschritten werden, sogar ausarten - mehr ist das nicht.
Es ist ja schön, wenn alle beteiligten sagen: dass war toll. Wenn jetzt noch der fisch aus dem wasser springt und brüllt, ich habe meine läuse dabei verloren, was will man mehr. 
Schade, dass wir seine sprache nicht beherrschen, sonst würden wir ihn verstehen. 
Einige sind sogar so tierlieb, die denken, wenn er nochmal sein maul aufmacht, bekommt er ein schluck bier, da er durst hat. 
So ist es "mitgegangen - mitgefangen".

@Krüger82
Natürlich sind barsche und hechte in der skjern au, Ich habe bordie Costas gesehen, der hatte einen hecht in den armen liegen, da dachte ich es wäre ein hängebauchschwein gewesen - so groß war er und wie er berichtete wurden ja reichlich barsche letztes jahr in der skjern au gefangen.

Fließgewässer werden u.a. in fischregionen aufgeteilt.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischregion

Die skjern au ist etwas besonderes da sie ein großes delta hat und wird mehr ein salmoniden gewässer angesehen und nicht als hechtgewässer.
Da die fische unterschiedliche gewässerstrukturen lieben, trotzdem findest du ecken, auch in den forellenregionen, wo der hecht sich wohl fühlt, es könnte z.b.  ein kleiner nebenarm  oder Ausbuchtung sein - dort sind die organismen auch anders. 
Im delta z.b. findet du sicherlich reichlich stellen wo du hechte überlisten kannst, denn dort zieht der lachs nur durch.
Du solltest jedoch Costas fragen, mit welchen haken du denn auf barsch und hecht gehen darfst.
Ich glaube, dass man nur mit schonhaken in der skjern au angeln darf. Ob das nun der ideale haken für hecht ist - muss jeder selbst wissen - bei barsche sieht das anders aus, das sind wahre schluckkünstler.

Der fjord z.b. ist eine reines hecht und barsch gewässer, da fühlt sich kein lachs und forelle wohl, weil dieses gebiet nicht gut geeignet für sie ist. - da feht halt nicht nur der sauerstoff.


----------



## Zippe (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo Costas,
 danke für deine aktuellen Infos.
 Gruss Dietmar


----------



## outang (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moin 
barsche und renken hin oder her-
update:
ab saison 2014. 16ter gehts looooooooos
gilt-
1 meerforelle pro fischer zur entnahme -
alles andere C +R ! - wie gehabt also....aus meiner sicht.
dont get caught !!!


----------



## DiscoSteve (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Nun ist es doch der 17.-24. geworden. Das Häusschen ist zwar nicht so schön wie das andere, aber für ne woche allemal ausreichend.

@rolcinc: Sorry Roland (nicht Rolf ), hab da wohl was durcheinander gebracht, als ich dachte mich an Deinen Namen erinnern zu können. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja jetzt tatsächlich am Wasser. Für den Fall bin ich dann mit 2 kühlen Blonden bewaffnet! 

@outang: Kann Dir leider nicht folgen. Ab 16.4. striktes Entnahmeverbot für Lachse oder was willst Du damit sagen? Ist mir aber als Freund des "long line release" eh nicht wichtig. 

Wie sieht's denn eigentlich mit Mücken am Wasser aus? Kommt man ohne Autan klar oder wird man gefressen?

TL Steve


----------



## outang (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

16.4.  mücke oder bremse  - bei dem milden winter....
bremse nervt richtig
citronella ....

und was ist unklar ?
gibt ne ganz klare quote


1 meerforelle pro fischer zur entnahme -
alles andere C +R ! - wie gehabt also....aus meiner sicht.
dont get caught !!!         
beachtet die regeln
widerhaken etc,
es gibt kontrollen- 
knaeg og break 


1 lax pro kerl gilt eben schon immer an der skjern -
und nun auch für die silberlinge


----------



## DiscoSteve (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

okay, mir war nicht ganz klar, auf was Du das "alles andere" beziehst. Habe es so verstanden, dass nur noch eine Mefo entnommen werden darf und sonst nichts, also auch kein Lachs. hätte ich aber wie gesagt auch kein Problem mit...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

1 Lachs pro Jahr/Angler
und jetzt auch NEU
1 Meerforelle pro Jahr/Angler


----------



## Zippe (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Heisst das ein Lachs und eine Meerforelle pro Saison, oder ein Lachs oder eine Meerforelle pro Saison?


----------



## outang (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Moin-pro fischer pro Saison  1 lax und 1 mefo - alles weitere : C+R!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



outang schrieb:


> Moin-pro fischer pro Saison  1 lax und 1 mefo - alles weitere : C+R!


...wenn nicht sowieso schon im Lauf der Saison die jeweilige maximale Entnahme-Quote für grosse (>75cm) oder kleine (<75cm) Lachse ausgefischt ist.
Deswegen muss man sich immer informieren, wie weit die beiden Quoten ausgefischt sind.
Wenn die jeweilige Quote schon erfüllt ist, dann darf KEIN Lachs der jeweiligen Grössenkategorie mehr entnommen werden, *unabhängig* davon ob man selber schon einen Lachs fürs laufende Jahr hatte oder auch nicht.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (10. März 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hier im Ruhrgebiet hatten wir bisher noch keinen richtigen Winter, eher einen kontinuierlichen Übergang vom Herbst zum Vorfrühling.

Hallo Costas, Otto und alle regelmäßigen Dauerurlauber an der Skjern, wie war der Winter bei Euch? Ich vermute etwas kühler als bei uns aber im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr auch sehr mild?

Wie wird sich das auf die Wanderfische auswirken? Zieht es die abgelaichten Lachse früher zurück ins Meer? Sind sie vielleicht sogar schon durch oder steigen vielleicht gerade ab? Gibt es drüber aktuelle Erkenntnisse?

2012 fielen Saisoneröffnung und der Hauptrun der Absteiger zusammen, was die Massenfänge der ersten Tage belegen. Die Lachsquote über 75cm war nach ca. einer Woche erschöpft, wenn auch mit vielen mageren Fische. Eindeutige Aufsteiger waren wenige.
2013 nach dem langen Winter lief die Angelei auf Lachse sehr schleppend an, und noch im Mai wurden Absteiger, aber auch vereinzelt frische Aufsteiger gefangen.
2014: Wie wird es dieses Jahr ohne richtigen Winter?|kopfkrat

Ich weiß, alle Antworten wären sehr spekulativ, aber mich würde trotzdem interessieren, wie schätzt Ihr das ein?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## LAC (11. März 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@ Pinn
Ich bin nicht der richtige ansprechpartner, wenn´s um die lachsanelei geht, costas kann sicherlich mehr dazu sagen. 
Ich kann nur sagen, daß der winter sehr mild war und im bereich des ringköbingfjordes wir gar keinen hatten - nur wenige tage waren frosttage. Das ruhrgebiet hatte etwas mehr frost im winter abbekommen.
Wie sich dieser warme winter beim auf- bzw. abstieg der lachse auswirkt, kann ich nicht sagen, costas ist der beste mann dafür - der kennt sich aus und bekommt ständig neue informationen durch die angler, die seinen laden aufsuchen. Das sind ja alles lachs angler, die täglich lachse fangen wollen und genau wissen was los ist.
Ich kann nur sagen auch in den guten tagen springen sie nicht so schnell am haken wie man das gerne haben möchte.
Gruß


----------



## Pinn (12. März 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Pinn
> Ich bin nicht der richtige ansprechpartner, wenn´s um die lachsanelei geht, costas kann sicherlich mehr dazu sagen.
> Ich kann nur sagen, daß der winter sehr mild war und im bereich des ringköbingfjordes wir gar keinen hatten - nur wenige tage waren frosttage. Das ruhrgebiet hatte etwas mehr frost im winter abbekommen.



Hallo Otto, danke für die aufschlußreiche Antwort, das war ja ein Teil meiner Frage. Meine Vermutung, der Winter 2013/14 ist auch bei Euch bis jetzt weitgehend ausgefallen, hast Du damit bestätigt.



LAC schrieb:


> Wie sich dieser warme winter beim auf- bzw. abstieg der lachse auswirkt, kann ich nicht sagen, costas ist der beste mann dafür - der kennt sich aus und bekommt ständig neue informationen durch die angler, die seinen laden aufsuchen. Das sind ja alles lachs angler, die täglich lachse fangen wollen und genau wissen was los ist.



Auf eine Antwort von Costas warte ich ja noch, aber ich weiss, meine offene Frage zur Auswirkung des milden Winters auf die anadromen Wanderfische ist nicht so einfach bzw. gar nicht zu beantworten.



LAC schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen auch in den guten tagen springen sie nicht so schnell am haken wie man das gerne haben möchte.



Gottseidank! Ein Lachs im Jahr aus der Skjern reicht mir und den setze ich gerne wieder zurück!

 Gruß, Werner


----------



## Costas (13. März 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo Werner

Wie Otto schreibt, war unser Winter fast ausgeblieben. Gerade seit Samstag haben wir jeden Tag bis 15 C und nur Sonne erlebt. Dadurch steigt die Wassertemperatur und der Aufstig der Lachse und Meerforellen in den Auen wird beschleunigt.

Wie viele Lachse hochsteigen, kann natürlich niemand wissen. Ich habe heute darüber mit dem lokalen Lachsemeister geredet und er meinte dass dieses Jahr wieder mehr grosse Lachse kommen, also in den ersten Monaten und sicher viel mehr kleine Lachse, Grilsner. Wie er das ausrechnet weiss ich nicht. Frost in den Vorjahren, Anzahl eingesetzter Lachse, aktuelle Wassertemperatur usw sind sicherlich welche Faktoren. 

All das natürlich ohne Garantie. Manche Experten haben sich schon mehrmals stark in den Einschätzungen getäuscht. Die Natur bestimmt und wir nehmen es einfach wie es kommt.

Bis bald vor Ort.

Grüsse #h
Costas


----------



## outang (15. März 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Moin - der lachsemeister ? der hat doch keine Ahnung  - so wie der mit den Fischen umgeht......rofl und Augen zwinker


----------



## outang (15. März 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

edit.


----------



## teusser2007 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme einige Jahre nun schon an die Skjern es gibt immer Gründe warum gefangen wird und warum in manchen Zeiten nicht.
Wichtig ist denke ich ist die Schleuse offen? und es sollte ausreichend Wasser im Fluss sein.
Im Sommer 2013 war es lange sehr trocken und die Fänge dementsprechend wenig.
Wir fuhren Samstags nach Hause im größten Gewitter über dem Fjord.
Zwei Tage später gab es eine enorme Anzahl von Fangmeldungen.
Die Skjern ist einfach ein toller Fluss .
Die Frage der Fänge hängt für mich zweifelsfrei mit dem Wasserstand/ Wassermenge zusammen.
Nun sollte die Frage sein hat es im Winter ausreichend geregnet damit der Wasserstand entsprechend ist.

Viel Petri an euch Alle
Walter


----------



## LAC (17. März 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@teusser2007
 Betreffend der geöffneten schleuse, möchte ich folgendes mitteilen.
 Früher wurde die schleuse im sinne der landwirtschaft geöffnet, damit die felder trocken wurden - dieses hatte zufolge, dass der fjord förmlich versüsste, d.h. die robuste brackwasserflora  starb ab, die sichtweite von ehemalig 1,5 m verschlechterte sich auf 0,50 cm. Die wurzeln, die den boden festigten, waren nicht mehr da und bei sturm, wurde der fjord förmlich ein aufgewühltes schlammloch - es war ein kreislauf des todes.

 Dieses hat man gestoppt. Heute sieht alles anders aus, es wird versucht, einen bestimmten salzgehalt im fjord zu halten bzw. zu erreichen -  die sichtweite hat sich inzwischen verbessert.
 Als aussenstehende, kann man also sehr schwer sagen, wann die schleuse geöffnet wird, dieses schwankt ständig.
 Wobei es für den lachs, - wenn es schon vor den schleuse steht -  egal ist, ob das wasser im oder aus dem fjord läuft, wenn die tore geöffnet sind.


----------



## Costas (1. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo |wavey:

Schlechte News aus Dänemark. Ich habe gestern mit dem Hafenmeister in Hvide Sande gesrpochen. Im Zuge des Umbaus des Hvide Sande Hafens ist an der Schleuse ein mechanischer defekt aufgetretten und die Schleusetüren gehen nicht mehr auf. Es wurde Ersatzteile bestellt, um diese zu reparieren, dies könnte aber noch Wochen dauern. Auf dem Bild könnt Ihr den Hafenmeister sehen, wie er versucht ein besseres Bild von der Situation zu machen.



Das ist leider schlechte News für alle Lachsangler. Ich halte Euch auf den Laufenden.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

#6
Der war für den 1. April nicht schlecht:vik:
Da haben alle Lachsangler sicher heftig zusammengezuckt!#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (1. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Spielverderber, ich hätte das noch ein bisschen wirken lassen :q


----------



## Zippe (1. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Ist heute nicht der 1. April?
 Gruss Zippe


----------



## fluefiske (1. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Servus Axel,

 ich denke,daß Du gerade einige Lachsfischer vorm Herzkasper gerettet hast |bigeyes .Einige Fernseher dürften es auch nicht überlebt haben :q .

 Gruß Erich


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Servus Axel,
> ich denke,daß Du gerade einige Lachsfischer vorm Herzkasper gerettet hast |bigeyes .Einige Fernseher dürften es auch nicht überlebt haben :q .
> Gruß Erich


5 Minuten später wären wohl die Telefone bei den ganzen grossen Ferienhaus-Agenturen heiss gelaufen aufgrund der vielen Stornierungswünsche

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (5. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

auch wenn die schleuse noch von den den ganzen meefos erschreckt sein sollte....
http://14-tage-wettervorhersage.de/de/wetter/skjern/14-tage/124458/
Knaeg og Break !


----------



## Costas (13. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo 

Ich schreibe wieder ein Paar Worte kurz vor Saisonbeginn am 16. April. Der Wasserstand an der Skjern Au ist dieses relativ hoch. Wathosen also unbedingt mitnehmen...oder wenn ich es mir nochmals überlege, besser zu Hause vergessen und hier eine kaufen :q.

Der Lachs hat ab jetzt *ein neues Mindestmass: 40 CM*
Das ist also KEIN Aprilscherz. Die Fischereiaufsicht begründet diesen Enscheid, dass alle Lachse über 15-20 cm im Fluss leichen können. Beim alten Mindestmass von 60 cm haben die langsam wachsende Lachse einen Vorteil gehabt. Da wir an der Skjern Au selten Lachse unter 60 cm sehen, wird dies kaum eine grosse Bedeutung haben, aber dafür in anderen Auen mit kleineren Lachsestämme.

Nebenbei bemerkt, das *Mindestmass für Hechte wurde auf 60 cm* angehoben. Bis jetzt waren es nur 40 cm.

Grüsse aus Dänemark und wir sehen uns hoffentlich bald vor Ort. #h

Costas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (13. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Costas aber die wichtigste Frage:
Sind die Fische da, stehen die vielleicht an der Schleuse,oder warten die brav im Fluß :vik:
Gruß


----------



## Costas (13. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Costas aber die wichtigste Frage:
> Sind die Fische da, stehen die vielleicht an der Schleuse,oder warten die brav im Fluß :vik:
> Gruß



Roland

Es sind genau 2397 Lachse und 451 Meerforellen in der Au jetzt. Ich werde Dir deren GPS-Koordinaten per PN schicken.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## outang (13. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

LOOOL
hi costas-
die daten hat doch heine ausbaldowert - oder ?
|bigeyes


----------



## _seabass_hunter (13. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Costas schrieb:


> Roland
> 
> Es sind genau 2397 Lachse und 451 Meerforellen in der Au jetzt. Ich werde Dir deren GPS-Koordinaten per PN schicken.
> 
> ...



hej Costas jetzt noch nicht ,so ab dem 16.05. kann ich die GPS Daten gebrauchen .HiHiHi


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

An den Posts hier kann man auf jeden Fall merken, dass so kurz vor dem Saisonstart das "Lachsfieber" immer heißer und ungeduldiger brennt #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (13. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



outang schrieb:


> LOOOL
> hi costas-
> die daten hat doch heine ausbaldowert - oder ?
> |bigeyes



Wer sonst?


----------



## Pinn (13. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich schreibe wieder ein Paar Worte kurz vor Saisonbeginn am 16. April. Der Wasserstand an der Skjern Au ist dieses relativ hoch. Wathosen also unbedingt mitnehmen...oder wenn ich es mir nochmals überlege, besser zu Hause vergessen und hier eine kaufen :q.
> 
> ...



Moin Costas, danke für die Info! #h

Aber richtig einordnen kann ich die Strategie der zuständigen Behörden nicht. Ist es so, dass man kleinwüchsige Lachsststämme in anderen Auen nicht mehr haben und dadurch dezimieren möchte, indem man das Mindestmaß heruntersetzt und das Mindestmaß der potentiellen Fraßfeinde erhöht? Hechte von 60cm sind sicher in der Lage, laichfähige Lachse unter 40cm zu erbeuten...

Oder erfreut sich der Hecht in den Lachsauen plötzlich einer größeren Beliebtheit und man möchte ihn deshalb mehr schonen?

Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen: Ich mag Lachse und Hechte. Meine Fragen entspringen reiner Neugier. :q

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Costas (14. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Pinn schrieb:


> Moin Costas, danke für die Info! #h
> 
> Aber richtig einordnen kann ich die Strategie der zuständigen Behörden nicht. Ist es so, dass man kleinwüchsige Lachsststämme in anderen Auen nicht mehr haben und dadurch dezimieren möchte, indem man das Mindestmaß heruntersetzt und das Mindestmaß der potentiellen Fraßfeinde erhöht? Hechte von 60cm sind sicher in der Lage, laichfähige Lachse unter 40cm zu erbeuten...
> 
> ...



Hallo Werner

Ich versuche auf die Makabre Art zu  erklären. Bin sicher, Du hast nichst dagegen. Nehmen wir an, auf einem anderen Planet wohnt ein kleiner Stamm von  Menschen. Sie werden von den ortigen Saurier getötet und verspeist. Die  schlauen Saurier haben jedoch eine Fangquote von 400 pro Jahr, damit der  Menschenbestand nicht gefährdet wird. 

Das Mindestmass war über  mehrere Jahre 180 cm. Letzes Jahr war einer bei 256cm gefangen, musste  aber vom Saurier zurückgesetzt werden, da die Quote schon aufgebraucht  war. Zurück zum Thema. Der Saurierbiolog hat beobachtet, dass wenn sie über  Jahre nur die grossen Menschen töten, die Durschnittsgrösse sinkt,  weil sich überdurchsnittlich viele Kleinwüchsige vermehren können. Deswegen  haben sie beschlossen, das Mass auf 1,60cm zu senken. 

Ich habe auf jeden Fall die Begründung so verstanden. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Pinn (16. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Werner
> 
> ... Nehmen wir an, auf einem anderen Planet wohnt ein kleiner Stamm von  Menschen. Sie werden von den ortigen Saurier getötet und verspeist. Die  schlauen Saurier haben jedoch eine Fangquote von 400 pro Jahr, damit der  Menschenbestand nicht gefährdet wird.
> 
> ...



Moin Costas,
danke für Deine Geschichte! Die habe sogar ich verstanden. 

Aber ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen, sie mal fortzusetzen:

Auf dem Planeten gibt es nicht nur Menschen und Saurier, die den Menschen nachstellen und Fangquoten für kleinwüchsige und großwüchsige Menschen beschlossen haben, um die großwüchsigen Menschen zu fördern.

Nein, es gibt auch Krokodile! Diese scheren sich einen Teufel um Fangquoten und Mindestmaße. Sie stellen den Menschen das ganze Jahr lang nach, egal ob Fangsaison oder Schonzeit oder ob die Quote schon aufgebraucht ist. Dabei bevorzugen sie die kleineren Exemplare, vermutlich weil die schmackhafter sind und nicht im Hals stecken bleiben können.

Wenn die Saurier also auch noch die Krokodile durch Erhöhung ihres Mindestmaß in Ihre Strategie einspannen, um durch "natürliche" Auslese größere Menschen zu schaffen, könnte es geschehen, dass irgendwann mal keine kleinen Menschen mehr da sind.

Und genau das ist der Haken an der Sache: Egal ob Saurier, Mensch oder Krokodil, alle fangen klein an, bevor sie groß werden. Und wenn keine kleinen Exemplare nachwachsen, stirbt die Art aus. 

Bitte nehmt meine Fortsetzung von Costas Geschichte nicht zu ernst! Bei uns Menschen im realen Leben auf dieser Erde besteht diese Gefahr selbstverständlich nicht. Wenn sich hier herausstellt, dass der eingeschlagene Weg mit Mindestmaßen, Fangquoten und Schonzeiten der Lachse in eine Sackgasse führt, kann man diese ja jederzeit wieder ändern. Aber nicht nur dann... 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Nach all den schönen Geschichten über kleinwüchsige Menschen, Sauriern und gefrässigen Krokodilen :q mal zurück zur Realität.
Auf der Homepage www.skjernaasam.dk sind schon die ersten 7 Online-Meldungen (aktuell 19:40 Uhr) von Lachsfängen eingetrudelt #6 die Grössen bewegen sich dabei zwischen 85 und 100 cm #g
Petri Heil und Knaek og Braek allen glücklichen Fängern!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (16. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Waren viele Angler unterwegs?


----------



## outang (16. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moin
es sind am eröffnungstag ALLE dänen und die dt. gastfischer da - was für eine frage....
ansich waren aber mehr laxe unterwegs:
http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php...&task=report_list&species=salmon&year=current
he costas -
die software spinnt - oder der typ der die meldungen per hand eingibt hat einem im tee:vik:
  11 lax today -
gut gebrüllt- dino !


----------



## Costas (17. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo

Die Software spinnt, wie auch letztes Jahr beim Anfang. Deswegen gibt es einige doppelt- oder dreifach-Meldungen. Die Fotos kann man vorerst auch noch nicht ansehen. 

Es werden noch viele Lachse nachgemeldet. Viele Besucher sind die ganze Woche hier und melden die Lachse erst danach. Im Ganzen sind gibt es nicht ueberfluessig viele Lachse, aber sicherlich mehr als letztes Jahr. Die Quote wird also nicht schon nach einer Woche weg sein, Das ist meine Einschaetzung nach nur 1,5 Tagen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Naja, so einen "Monster-Start" wie vor 2 Jahren |bigeyes, wo die Quote für die Grossen Lachse schon nach 1 Woche "durch" war kann man eben nicht immer haben aber wenn es besser ist als im letzten Jahr, klingt das doch schon mal prima #6.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

es sind am eröffnungstag ALLE dänen und die dt. gastfischer da - was für eine frage....
-----
*man kann doch mal Fragen ,oder nicht*....|gr:|uhoh:


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rolcinc schrieb:


> es sind am eröffnungstag ALLE dänen und die dt. gastfischer da - was für eine frage....
> -----
> *man kann doch mal Fragen ,oder nicht*....|gr:|uhoh:




Ich kann versprechen, nicht alle Dänen sind dort. :m
 Auch etliche Deutschsprachige Angler mit hartem Akzent stehen Gewehr bei Fuß.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Für den 17 wurden nur zwei gemeldet und für heute nur 1 Fisch |kopfkrat
Etwas mager die Ausbeute, die kommen bestimmt erst wenn ich vor Ort bin|supergri#h:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rolcinc schrieb:


> *Für den 17 wurden nur zwei gemeldet* und für heute nur 1 Fisch |kopfkrat
> Etwas mager die Ausbeute, die kommen bestimmt erst wenn ich vor Ort bin|supergri#h:m


 

 Dänen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pinn (19. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dänen? |kopfkrat



Es gibt einheimische Angler vor Ort, die Hotspots kennen. Aber die meisten dänischen Angelurlauber an der Skjern haben genau so wenig Ahnung davon wie wir aus Tyksland. Da hilft nur: Das Gewässer lesen lernen und Strecke machen. #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## outang (20. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

oder nen guide.......


----------



## outang (21. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

na das ist dochmal ne meldung:
http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=11901 #6

achja, mein buddy war grad oben - heute zurück.
wie man an den fangmeldungen sehen kann - recht mau zur zeit..
die schleuse mal wieder -
war wohl doch kein aprilscherz |bigeyes


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Wenn keine Fische da sind dann brings alles nichts!!!!! Die kommen erst ab dem 16.05.14 rein ;-)))))))))
Bin auch dann da-


----------



## Pinn (21. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Wenn keine Fische da sind dann brings alles nichts!!!!! Die kommen erst ab dem 16.05.14 rein ;-)))))))))
> Bin auch dann da-



Moin Roland, 

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Skjern schon am ersten Tag der Saison leergefischt worden ist. Lachse sind immer da und die Schleuse ist nur eine gute Entschuldigung, wenn man nix fängt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Pinn (21. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



outang schrieb:


> na das ist dochmal ne meldung:
> http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=11901 #6
> 
> achja, mein buddy war grad oben - heute zurück.
> ...


Sieht eher wie'n blasses Rotauge aus |supergri
Gruß, Werner


----------



## outang (22. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

ha-
die haben den scherzkeks rausgenommen-


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Pinn schrieb:


> Moin Roland,
> 
> kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Skjern schon am ersten Tag der Saison leergefischt worden ist. Lachse sind immer da und die Schleuse ist nur eine gute Entschuldigung, wenn man nix fängt.
> 
> Gruß, Werner



Hallo Werner
Nein,Nein die sind nicht raus, sondern sind noch gar nicht drin #h


----------



## Pinn (22. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hallo Werner
> Nein,Nein die sind nicht raus, sondern sind noch gar nicht drin #h


Moin Roland,

ich stell mal 'ne andere These auf: Die Lachse sind drin in der Skjern, wenn auch lange noch nicht alle. Da kommen immer noch mehr im Laufe des Jahres dazu.

Aber die heute in der Skjern befindlichen Lachse wären ja schön blöd, wenn sie jetzt schon ihre Energien sprich Fettreserven aufbrauchen würden, um auf alle möglichen Belästigungen und Behinderungen aggressiv zu reagieren. Warum also auf xbeliebige Spinner, Wobbler oder Fliegen reagieren, wenn sie in angemessenem Abstand vorbeitreiben? 

Die Lachse brauchen ihre Energie für die Monate später kommenden Anstrengungen und Revierkämpfe im Laichgeschäft. Sie müssen also ihre Kräfte bis zum Ende des Jahres aufsparen, um den Zweck ihrer Anwesenheit in der Skjern zu erfüllen. Und der Zweck ist Sex und Fortpflanzung.

Da sie im Süßwasser aufgrund ihres Metabolismus nicht mehr in der Lage sind, erjagte Beutetiere zu verdauen und zu verwerten, müssen sie mit ihren Kräften und Reserven im Süsswasser äußerst sparsam umgehen, um über die lange Zeit bis zum Laichgeschäft zu kommen. Das könnte für mich auch erklären, warum die großen fettreichen Lachse schon im Frühjahr den Aufstieg wagen, und die kleineren Lachse überwiegend erst im Herbst aufsteigen.

Allerdings könnte ich mich selber mit meiner Fangmeldung vom 05.09.2008 widelegen:
http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=3974
Überdurchschnittlich großer und frischer Aufsteiger im September! Wahrscheinlich hielt der sich für besonders schlau und hat sich bis Ende August von Heringen und Makrelen in der Nordsee ernährt, bevor er die Reise durch den Ringkjobing Fjord in die Skjern antrat. Das war sein Verhängnis und geendet hat er als schmackhafter Graved Lax. :q

Gruß, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (22. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Ok Werner aber was war den in April 2012 los|wavey:
Die Lachse sind z.Zeit alle "Frisch" "Silber" und so weit ich das kenne sind die in den ersten Wochen sehr Aggressiv im Fluß.
Die Fressen zwar nicht vertreiben aber die "Beute"
Einen frischen bekommst du schneller an die Rute als einen "braunen",den mußt du schon wirklich intensiv "ärgern"
Die Fressen zwar nicht vertreiben aber die "Beute"
Außerdem Spiel die Zeit doch für Dich Werner#6
Z.Zeit sind 5 Freunde von mir vor Ort und seit Samstag alle "0", davon kennen drei Mann die Borris- Stecke wie .......
Sehr Sehr mager z.Zeit und das bei so vielen Angler die vor Ort sind.


----------



## DiscoSteve (23. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Kann nur an dem Eiltelegraph liegen, das ich Richtung Grönland geschickt hab, mit der Aufforderung an die Lachse, doch bitte zu warten, bis Roland und ich vor Ort sind. Oder hat jemand ne schlüssigere Erklärung?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Als Ferndiagnose (ohne Gewähr) würde ich jetzt auch auf die Schleuse bzw. deren Öffnungszeiten tippen.
Warum? An den anderen Lachsflüssen wie Varde Au (http://sportsfiskeren.dk/god-start-paa-saesonen-ved-varde-aa ) und Storau ( http://sportsfiskeren.dk/storaa-i-foerertroejen ) scheint man über den Saisonstart recht zufrieden zu sein #6 
Es muss also einen Skjern-Au-spezifischen Grund für den schleppenden Start geben und da fällt mir primär die Schleuse ein.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Von mir aus kann die Schleuse bis 15.05.2014 zu bleiben #6:vik:


----------



## outang (23. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moin
wer etwas sprachgefühl und den gockel bequemt:
http://www.hvidesandesluse.dk/

http://www.hvidesandesluse.dk/vejrdata.html
tl!


----------



## outang (23. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

edit...


----------



## Pinn (23. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



outang schrieb:


> moin
> wer etwas sprachgefühl und den gockel bequemt:
> http://www.hvidesandesluse.dk/
> 
> ...



Hi outang, danke für den 2. Link. #h

Kästchen 4 und 5: Minus 264m³ pro Sekunde aktuelle Richtung Abfluß kann eigentlich nur bedeuten, die Schleuse in Hvidesande ist zur Zeit auf! Es ist jetzt kurz nach 23:00 Uhr. Die abfließende Wassermenge ändert sich ständig... :vik:


----------



## DiscoSteve (24. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

So schnell werden Mannheimer Lachsträume zerstört... Schäm dich wat!


----------



## outang (24. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moinsen
ja und jetzt um 10 uhr steht da:
0 qbm/ sek......
also sind die schotten wohl wieder dicht.|bigeyes



hier noch 1 clip von der schleuse  - unter wasser
blei satt !!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q#t=75


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Als Ferndiagnose (ohne Gewähr) würde ich jetzt auch auf die Schleuse bzw. deren Öffnungszeiten tippen.
> Warum? An den anderen Lachsflüssen wie Varde Au (http://sportsfiskeren.dk/god-start-paa-saesonen-ved-varde-aa ) und Storau ( http://sportsfiskeren.dk/storaa-i-foerertroejen ) scheint man über den Saisonstart recht zufrieden zu sein #6
> Es muss also einen Skjern-Au-spezifischen Grund für den schleppenden Start geben und da fällt mir primär die Schleuse ein.
> 
> ...



Moin
18 Lachse an der Varde , ist auch nicht grade der .......


----------



## CA2703 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo,
lch bin jetzt seit Montag auf der Borris-Strecke mit der Fliege unterwegs, leider ohne Fischkontakt. Allgemein wird sehr wenig gefangen, obwohl der Wasserstand gut ist. Es kann nur besser werden. 

Gruss Ceno


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Sind viele angler auf der Strecke unterwegs? Hast du schon schon die ganze boriss strecke durch?


----------



## Pinn (25. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Ich glaube, wir sollten umdenken und andere Gründe für die wenigen Lachsfänge suchen als die angeblich geschlossene Schleuse. Seit heute Mittag 13:00 Uhr ist die Schleuse wieder auf. Da lag der Durchfluss bei 16 m³ pro Sekunde. Und zur Zeit (20:31 Uhr) wird der Durchfluss mit 635 m³ pro Sekunde angegeben!!! Das sollte reichen, allen vor den Schleusentoren wartenden Lachsen den Durchschlupf in den Fjord zu ermöglichen.

Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, wie lange die Lachse im Fjord verbringen. Vielleicht müssen sie sich erst einige Tage akklimatisieren. Die Umstellung ihres Stoffwechsels durch den Wechsel von Salz- auf Süßwasser ist ja gravierend. Vielleicht ist dafür das Brackwasser im Fjord ja hilfreich, weil das dann etappenweise geschehen kann.

Oder die Lachse warten warten ab, bis der Wasserstand der Skjern durch Regenfälle ansteigt. Von den Lachsen aus der Sieg kennt man ja ähnliche Verhaltensweisen. Die Lachse stehen hier machmal wochenlang auf einer bekannten Stelle im Rhein vor der Siegmündung, bis sie steigende Pegelstände der Sieg zum weiteren Aufstieg veranlassen.

Spannendes Thema, bei dem ich mich absolut nicht auskenne und deshalb nur wilde Vermutungen anstellen kann! :q Aber vielleicht liest hier ja jemand mit, der die Hintergründe etwas aufhellt. #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

*Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, wie lange die Lachse im Fjord verbringen.* Vielleicht müssen sie sich erst einige Tage akklimatisieren. Die Umstellung ihres Stoffwechsels durch den Wechsel von Salz- auf Süßwasser ist ja gravierend. Vielleicht ist dafür das Brackwasser im Fjord ja hilfreich, weil das dann etappenweise geschehen kann.



Gruß, Werner[/QUOTE]


 Bis der Rolcinc wieder nach Hause fährt.:q


----------



## CA2703 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo,
heute leider auch keinen Fischtakt gehabt, auch keinen Lachs bei einem anderen Angler gesehen. Einzelne Fische werden sicherlich taeglich gefangen, aber bisher wuerde ich die Fangchancen als relativ gering bezeichnen (bei der Anzahl an Anglern).
Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Lachse ca. 12-24 Stunden von der Schleuse bis zur skjern au brauchen. Vielleicht schwimmen die starken Fische direkt in ihr Laichgebiet im Oberlauf durch, um die besten Plaetze zu besetzen. Ein Teil der Fische wurde oberhalb der Borrisstrecke gefangen.
Mal sehen, ob ich naechstes Jahr noch mal wieder fahre. Wenigstens war das Wetter heute gut.
Gruss Ceno


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Werner das ist eine gute Frage,hier ist der Costas gefragt|kopfkrat
Costas was meinst du dazu?
Gruß Roland


----------



## Costas (26. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Werner das ist eine gute Frage,hier ist der Costas gefragt|kopfkrat
> Costas was meinst du dazu?
> Gruß Roland



Ich bin gleicher Meinung wie Jürgen. |supergri

Spass bei Seite, die Lachse kommer "normalerweise" relativ schnell durch, d.h. von 6 Stunden bis Tage. Der Verdacht ist relativ gross, dass einige den Weg nicht Schaffen. Was ist Ursache ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Theorien gibt es viele dazu, welche ich hier lieber nicht weitergeben möchte.

Es wurden in den letzten Wochen viele grosse Lachse in Hvide Sande gesehen, sie tauchen aber an Skjern nicht so zahlreich auf. #c

Gruss,
Costas


----------



## Zippe (27. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Kann es sein, dass Netzfischerei im Fjord betrieben wird?
 Oder wie sieht es an der Schleuse aus mit den Spinnfischern auf Hornhecht? Da könnte doch sicherlich auch ab und an mal ein Lachs beissen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Die Netzfischerei auf Lachs im Fjord wäre genau so illegal wie das Entnehmen eines Lachses durch Angler im Fjord-und Schleusenbereich.|uhoh:
Das schliesst zwar evtl. einige schwarze Schafe nicht aus aber minimiert doch diese Möglichkeit. 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Bruno 01 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Ist die Rache der Trockenfliegenfischer und der Bafos |rolleyes
Als ich vor ca.25 Jahren das erste mal eine Woche zum fischen beim Boern (Hesselund Camping)war,wollten wir Mefos aus der Karup.Da das teilweise genau so schwierig war wie einen Lachs an der Skjern zu fangen (ja die gab es auch  damals schon),besuchten wir auch mal die "kleinen" Auen.Nur ein Abend an der Ansager und es war um mich geschehen.Ein solch herliches Gewässer mit makelosen großen zum teil kapitalen Bafos :l Und nicht nur die Ansager,die Grindsted,Holme usw.Im laufe der Jahre nahmen die Umstruktuierungen der Bäche ihren Lauf.Alles für den Lachs und der Hype begann.Immer mehr und größere Lachse wurden gefangen.Das lockt doch noch mehr Angler an als bisher!!!Ist ja auch klasse das man ein top Lachsgewässer zu humanen Preisen in der Nähe hat,aber was ist aus den geliebten Zuflüssen der Lachsflüsse geworden ;+
Nehmt mir das nicht übel  

Bruno #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Ist die Rache der Trockenfliegenfischer und der Bafos |rolleyes
> Als ich vor ca.25 Jahren das erste mal eine Woche zum fischen beim Boern (Hesselund Camping)war,wollten wir Mefos aus der Karup.Da das teilweise genau so schwierig war wie einen Lachs an der Skjern zu fangen (ja die gab es auch damals schon),besuchten wir auch mal die "kleinen" Auen.Nur ein Abend an der Ansager und es war um mich geschehen.Ein solch herliches Gewässer mit makelosen großen zum teil kapitalen Bafos :l Und nicht nur die Ansager,die Grindsted,Holme usw.Im laufe der Jahre nahmen die Umstruktuierungen der Bäche ihren Lauf.Alles für den Lachs und der Hype begann.Immer mehr und größere Lachse wurden gefangen.Das lockt doch noch mehr Angler an als bisher!!!Ist ja auch klasse das man ein top Lachsgewässer zu humanen Preisen in der Nähe hat,aber was ist aus den geliebten Zuflüssen der Lachsflüsse geworden ;+
> Nehmt mir das nicht übel
> 
> Bruno #h


 



 Bruno,#h

 ich fahre seit 1978 in die Gegend. Es gibt nichts, was ich dir übel nehmen könnte.


----------



## outang (27. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moin-
alles ganz anders....
hab grad mit dk trelefoniert-
es liegt an : KALLE
dem dicken weissen bullen in lönborg-
der pieselt neuerdings direkt in die skjern- der bauer weiss auch nicht,woher er das plözilich hat.
auf jedenfall ist der salzgehalt kurz danach lebensfeindlich-
die testosterone tun ihr übriges|bigeyes


----------



## Pinn (28. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Ist die Rache der Trockenfliegenfischer und der Bafos |rolleyes
> Als ich vor ca.25 Jahren das erste mal eine Woche zum fischen beim Boern (Hesselund Camping)war,wollten wir Mefos aus der Karup.Da das teilweise genau so schwierig war wie einen Lachs an der Skjern zu fangen (ja die gab es auch  damals schon),besuchten wir auch mal die "kleinen" Auen.Nur ein Abend an der Ansager und es war um mich geschehen.Ein solch herliches Gewässer mit makelosen großen zum teil kapitalen Bafos :l Und nicht nur die Ansager,die Grindsted,Holme usw.Im laufe der Jahre nahmen die Umstruktuierungen der Bäche ihren Lauf.Alles für den Lachs und der Hype begann.Immer mehr und größere Lachse wurden gefangen.Das lockt doch noch mehr Angler an als bisher!!!Ist ja auch klasse das man ein top Lachsgewässer zu humanen Preisen in der Nähe hat,aber was ist aus den geliebten Zuflüssen der Lachsflüsse geworden ;+
> Nehmt mir das nicht übel
> 
> Bruno #h



Moin Bruno!
Freut mich sehr Dich hier zu lesen! Und Dir nimmt hier sicher keiner was übel. Sollte sich auch keiner zu erdreisten, denn wir kennen uns ja schließlich schon einige Jahre als Angler an Rhein, Ruhr, Lippe, Ems und NRW-Kanälen. :q

Wir müssen uns unbedingt mal wieder treffen, aber das ist hier OT.  #h

Interessant und diskussionswürdig finde ich Deine Frage nach dem Bestand anderer Salmoniden in den kleineren Auen und Nebenflüssen. Bist Du der Meinung, die werden durch den Lachs-Hype benachteiligt?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (29. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Das wird ja immer schlimmer ,es kommen jetzt gar keine Meldungen mehr rein.
"Kalle " muß weg


----------



## Costas (29. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Kurze Meldung aus der Skjern Au. Es wurde heute ein Lachs von 13 kg und 110 cm gefangen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (29. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

|bigeyes ,aber der sollte auf mich warten


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rolcinc schrieb:


> |bigeyes ,aber der sollte auf mich warten


 

 Ich dachte immer, du willst die Großen.|kopfkrat


----------



## DiscoSteve (29. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hmm, Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwierig. Wer sich aber etwas intensiver mit der Thematik "Lachspopulationen" beschäftigt hat, weiss woran es krankt. Ganz vorne sehe ich die Verbrecher rund um marine harvest, deren Gründer John Fredriksen und ähnliche Konsorten. Wen die Zusammenhänge zwischen Lachsfarmen, wilden Lachsstämmen und die Beeinträchtigung durch Krankheiten(Isa, Gyrodactylus etc) interessieren, sollte sich mal die kanadische Doku "Salmon confidential" reinziehen. Allerdings muss man darauf vorbereitet sein, dass einem der Kamm schwillt.
Ein weiterer Punkt ist wohl immer noch kommerziell betriebene Lachsfischerei, obwohl sich da ja nach den Kollapsen der 80er einiges getan hatte. Neuerdings überlegen die Schotten jedoch, die sowohl den Faröern als auch Grönland die Entscheidung abgerungen haben, den kommerziellen Lachsfang einzustellen, die Netzfischerei auf Lachse im Frühling wieder einzuführen. Davon sind Faröer und Grönlander verständlicherweise angepisst und drohen damit ihrerseits die Fischerei wieder aufzunehmen. Ich hab die Zahlen nicht mehr im Kopf, aber etliche hundert Tonnen Lachse fehlen dann eben beim Aufstieg, nicht nur in die europäischen Gewässer. Hier mal ein link zu einer petition von Ian Gordon, die das Netzfischen auf Lachse in Schottland verhindern soll. Für jede Unterschrift bin auch ich dankbar. 
http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitio...he-spring-after-a-14-year-voluntary-cessation

Andere Einflüsse wie Klimaerwärmung und dadurch fehlendes oder sich veränderndes Nahrungsangebot sind weitere Punkte, die aber noch nicht hinreichend wissenschaftlich untersucht wurden.

Und das die Jungs und Mädels auch ohne menschliche Eingriffe kein einfaches Leben haben, bei den zahlreichen Gefahren auf ihrer Odysee und zurück, kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen.

Da die Skjern aber weder von Lachsfarmen, noch durch kommerzielle Fischerei unmittelbar beeinträchtigt wird (oder seh ich das falsch?), bin auch ich ratlos, woran es im Moment, nach den eigentlich guten Prognosen, kranken könnte. Allerdings habe ich mich schon gefragt, warum bei der Fangmeldung angegeben werden soll, ob der Fisch Netzverletzungen hat. Weisst Du da was, Costas? Und wie sieht's mit Räubern vor der Küste aus (Seehunde, etc)?

Tight lines, Steve


----------



## Pinn (29. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



DiscoSteve schrieb:


> Da die Skjern aber weder von Lachsfarmen, noch durch kommerzielle Fischerei unmittelbar beeinträchtigt wird (oder seh ich das falsch?), bin auch ich ratlos, woran es im Moment, nach den eigentlich guten Prognosen, kranken könnte. Allerdings habe ich mich schon gefragt, warum bei der Fangmeldung angegeben werden soll, ob der Fisch Netzverletzungen hat. Weisst Du da was, Costas? Und wie sieht's mit Räubern vor der Küste aus (Seehunde, etc)?
> 
> Tight lines, Steve


Hallo Steve,
danke für Deinen wirklich guten Beitrag! 

Ich vermute aber mal, die Lachse sind während ihres gesamten Aufenthaltes in Nordsee und Atlantik, also über einige Jahre ständig durch die kommerzielle Netzfischerei bedroht, denn sie folgen den Herings- und Makrelenschwärmen zwischen Grönland und dem europäischen Kontinent. Diese Herings- und Makrelenschwärme sind auch Ziel des kommerziellen Fischfangs. Und aus einem kommerziellen Netz für Heringe und Makrelen dürften Lachse als unerwünschter Beifang kaum lebend entkommen können. Vielleicht sind sie als sogenannter unerwünschter Beifang aber auch erwünscht, weil sie sich gut vermarkten lassen. |gr:

Dass sie vor der dänischen Küste weniger durch die kommerzielle Netzfischerei gefährdet sind, dürfte nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen. Der Bestand könnte nämlich schon in den Jahren vor ihrem Laichaufstieg in die Skjern übermäßig dezimiert worden sein.

Die Frage nach Verletzungen durch Netze hat bestimmt mit dieser Problematik zu tun.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## DiscoSteve (29. April 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hi Werner,

auch Dir danke für die Hinführung. Der Gedanke an Beifang (erwünscht oder unerwünscht) kam mir beim Schreiben auch kurz in den Sinn, aber da man ja eher schlecht Einblick in solche Statistiken erhält, hab ich es als nicht so wichtig erachtet. War wohl ein Fehler im Konstrukt.  
Schade dass marktspezifische Nachfrage und Profitgier nicht vor der kompletten Ausschöpfung bestimmter Ressourcen haltmachen, aber besonders nachhaltig ist die "moderne" Gesellschaft damit ja noch nie umgegangen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Würfel, unter anderem für die Lachse, noch nicht gefallen sind, aber die ein oder andere Initiative lässt ja auch hoffen...

Tight lines, Steve


----------



## Pinn (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Costas schrieb:


> Kurze Meldung aus der Skjern Au. Es wurde heute ein Lachs von 13 kg und 110 cm gefangen.


Wenn ich mir die Fangmeldungen der letzten Tage anschaue, tendieren die Chancen auf einen Lachs zur Zeit gegen Null. #d Und ein Lachs von 110cm und 13kg ist schon zu normalen Zeiten eine seltene Ausnahme! Aber bei den derzeitigen Fangmeldungen vergleiche ich ihn mal mit einem 6er mit Zusatzzahl im Lotto. Die Chance auf einen solchen Lachs war mikroskopisch minimal, aber nix ist unmöglich... Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Fänger Hans Schneider! #6 Der Name klingt deutsch, aber leider ist in der Fangmeldung keine Herkunft angegeben.

Ab morgen bin ich wieder für eine Woche an der Skjern Au. Ich überlege, wie ich sie verbringe. Ich habe keinen Bock darauf, den Lachsen erfolglos mit der 14'er Zweihand oder mit der 9'er Spinnrute nachzustellen, wenn keine da sind. Deshalb denke ich über Alternativen nach.

Alternativen für mich wären Hecht und Barsch als Zielfisch, aber auch Regenbogner und Forellen. Besonders fangträchtig erscheinen mir die Flachwasserbereiche hinter Innenkurven.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Ich denke das die Vorgod Au für deine Zwecke auch ne Alternative sein müßte.Die Strecke im oberen Bereich?
Was für kleine Bäche gibt es noch dort in der Gegend ,
wo man die Forellen fischen könnte?? 
DAS kann uns bestimmt der Costas verraten |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Zippe (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Auch mich wird die aktuelle Fangstatistik nicht abschrecken. Wenn man wie ich eine lange Anreise hat ist Lachsfischen oftmals ein Glückspiel, weil die Gegebenheiten sich täglich ändern können. Habe das auch schon in Norwegen ab und an erleben müssen. 
 Sind die Bedingungen nicht so gut, erinnere ich mich gerne an H.R. Hebeisens Spruch "Eine Woche Lachsangeln und kein Lachs ist schon eine ganze Menge".
 In diesem Sinne trotzdem viel Spass an der schönen Skjern Au.#6


----------



## DiscoSteve (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

*Ingen hjælp til havørrederne i Ringkøbing Fjord*



Falls ich das halbwegs richtig verstanden habe, landen wohl doch einige Meerforellen und damit auch Lachse in den Netzen der Fjordfischer. Daher anscheinend auch die Frage nach Netzverletzungen. Schade, dass seit Jahren so viel Aufwand betrieben wird, die Lachspopulation wieder aufzupäppeln und dann so was. 

Wäre nett, wenn Du Dich dazu äussern könntest, Costas. Hab nämlich nicht alles verstanden. Welche Massnahmen sollten bezüglich der Netze getroffen werden und warum wurde diese Empfehlung abgeschmettert? Und als wie akut würdest Du die Situation einschätzen? Du tauschst Dich ja bestimmt mit dem ein oder anderen des Skjern Zusammenschlusses aus.


Tight lines, Steve


----------



## outang (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moin- 
praxis antwortet
kleines update...
heute zurück von der au-
3 tage mit der 2hand.
trotz ortskundiger führung -  2 untermassige mefos 
und der guide hat 2 fische um die 8-10 kg verloren-
des rätsels lösung für den schwachen start lautet - so wie ich das dort erklärt bekam- so:
1. 
kalle steht in nörmagen und nicht in lönborg...
und er ist noch nicht da.....:vik:
2.
die schleuse 
hier ist wichtig der ausfluss aus der skjern/ fjord
steht auch bei der hvidesande sluse als  :udstroem
passt das nicht mit den schleusen öffnungdszeiten
so wissen die laxe nicht wo es lang geht- 
geruchshstoffe und pheromone..
nach hause...
3.
netze werden im fjord gestellt -
lax ist beifang und bereitet sorge
4.
enorme verluste an smolts durch kormoran.....
was sich erst -jahre später offenbart
5.
die quote hält noch :vik:
6.
selbst mit ortskundigen tips ist das echt arbeit ......
7.
TL !
achja @
discosteve
werd doch einfach mitglied in der vereinigung und trage deine anregungen dort vor.
vor ort lässt sichs leichter fachsimpeln.......


----------



## Pinn (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



outang schrieb:


> ...
> 2.
> die schleuse
> hier ist wichtig der ausfluss aus der skjern/ fjord
> ...



Moin outang,

danke für das Aufzeigen möglicher Gründe, warum die Laxe sich bisher so rar machen. Das mit Kalle verstehe ich nicht so ganz, denn seine Pheromone dürften doch sicher nur auf weibliche Laxe eine lockende Wirkung haben. Oder bewirken die Pheromone bei den männlichen Laxen eine Art Brunftstimmung? |kopfkrat 

Das mit der Netzfischerei im Fjord und den Kormoranen leuchtet ein. Kann man den Netzfischern nicht genauer auf die Finger schauen? Es kann doch nicht sein, das jahrzehntelange Bemühungen um den Lax auf diese Weise zunichte gemacht werden! Der wirtschaftliche Faktor sollte auch nicht unterschätzt werden: Unter anderem die Lachse selber und dazu die Auswirkungen auf den Fremdenverkehr... 

Dass der Geruch im Wasser die Lachse nach Hause zu den Laichhabitaten leitet, ist ja eine nachgewiesene Tatsache. In diesem Sinne möchte ich noch eine weitere Theorie hier einfließen lassen, die mit Niederschlägen und den Wasserstand der Lachsflüsse zu tun hat. Erst wenn der Wasserstand durch starken Regen steigt, riechen die Lachse, wo es lang geht. Es kann ja sein, dass sie sich zur Zeit unentschlossen vor den Schleusentoren und im Fjord rumtreiben, wo sie und "schlechtes" Wetter warten. Und im Fjord landen sie dann in den Netzen der Berufsfischer...

Für diese Wochge ist "bescheidenes" Wetter mit ausgiebigem Regen angesagt. Gut für viele Aufsteiger in den nächsten Wochen. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja davon diese Woche noch etwas mit. Sonst fang ich Hechte.


----------



## Costas (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo

Das mit dem Kalle war eine verspäteter Aprilscherz von Outang. So viel ich weiss, war er öfters auch in Schweden angeln und dort macht man auch am 1. Mai Aprilscherze.

Betreffend Netzen im Fjord. Der Verband und der Skjern Au Dachverein kämpfen seit Jahren für ein Total- oder wenigtens ein Teilverbot der Netze in Ringköbing Fjord. Ein Teilverbot im Sinne einer Schutzone von x-Kilometer zwischen Hvide Sande und Skjern Au würde auch viel helfen. Wieso das nicht eingeführt wurde? Es fehlen die Beweise, dass viele Lachse und Meerforellen in Netzen verloren gehen. Es wird an verschiedenen Fronten dafür gekämpft, um dies zu Belegen. Bisherige "Untersuchungen" waren leider nicht eindeutig genug, um eine neue Regelung durchzubringen. Alte Gesetze und die Netzfischen-Tradition setzen sich weiter durch. Nicht zuletzt ist es ein grosses Politikum hier. 

Ich war im letzen Monat an einer Veranstaltung worüber auch über diese Problematik gesprochen wurde. Sie haben uns ein erschreckendes Beispiel aus einer anderen Au mit Lachsquote gezeigt. Ich glaube diese Au hat eine jährliche Quote von 30 oder 40 Lachse. Bei einer Kontrolle zu Hause eines Netzfischers haben sie 80 gefrorene Lachse und Meerforellen gefunden. Alle illegal mit Netz gefangen. Das war also in einem viel kleineren Gebiet als Skjern Au /  Ringköbing Fjord und mit einem sehr kleineren Lachsenbestand. Frustrierend, nicht? 

Ich meine, die Netzfischer sind mehrheitlich ehrlich und halten sich auch an die Regeln. Es braucht aber nur wenig schwarze Schaffe, die einen grossen Schaden anrichten können. So ist es leider überall.

Gerade diese Woche wurde einem bekannten von einem Netzfischer Skjern Au Lachs zu Kauf angeboten. Er hätte 8 gefangen. Fragst Du nach Adresse, dann schweigen alle. Es ist schon in der Vergagenheit gefährlich geworden, als Vereine Kontrollen im Fjord durchgeführt haben. Man bleibt sprachlos bei so was. 

Wie oben geschrieben, es wird für unseren Zweck gekämpft. Kann hier leider nicht in Detailen eingehen. Die Problematik ist bekannt, der Weg zur Lösung schwierig. Es ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis wenigstens ein Teilverbot der Netze durchgeführt wird.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## outang (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moin !
hi costas !
in schweden macht man noch ganz andere sachen...loool !
aber ev. - wer weiss , hat diese spezies ja auch ihre finger im spiel......
http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=15273

und kalle ist noch nicht auf der weide!
sollte jemand seinen weg kreuzen - er ist riesig - weiss und recht friedfertig- 
solange man nicht zwischen ihn und seine weiber gerät......heisst es.


----------



## Bruno 01 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Pinn schrieb:


> Moin Bruno!
> Freut mich sehr Dich hier zu lesen! Und Dir nimmt hier sicher keiner was übel. Sollte sich auch keiner zu erdreisten, denn wir kennen uns ja schließlich schon einige Jahre als Angler an Rhein, Ruhr, Lippe, Ems und NRW-Kanälen. :q
> 
> Wir müssen uns unbedingt mal wieder treffen, aber das ist hier OT. #h
> ...


 
Hi Werner
Leider jetzt erst gelesen |rotwerden
Leider ist es Tatsache das die "Anderen" vernachlässigt werden.Die Ansager A ist ein gutes Beispiel hierfür.Der hässliche schwarze Vogel tut allerdings auch sein Bestes.
Im Sommer soll es wieder ein Treffen beim Lutz geben.Werde Dich per Pn benachrichtigen und wenn es passt können wir ausgiebig schnacken.
@All
Sorry für das OT
Die Skjern hat sich doch zu einem top Lachsgewässer entwickelt und jederzeit kann es in der Rute einschlagen.Das,die herliche Auenlandschaft und die suuuuuper netten Dänen sind Grund allein für einen Besuch.
Ach ja,die Däninnnnen hab isch vergessen,auch nicht zu verachten. :q

Bruno


----------



## _seabass_hunter (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Moin
Gibt es etwas positives zu berichten oder wird immer noch so schlecht gefangen?


----------



## outang (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

GUXT DU !
hier
http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php...&task=report_list&species=salmon&year=current


ansonsten sind die uboote wieder in schweden:
http://www.sveaskog.se/de/morrum/allmant/-archiv-/fange/


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

weisst du ,kenne ich 
WAs mich interessieren würde ist ,wie der Wasser Stand und ob es vielleicht etwas besser geworden ist.
Sind ein Paar gefangen worden.


----------



## Costas (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Wir haben seit letzes Wochenende immer wieder Regen gehabt. Es gabe seit dem immermehr Aktivität. Es wurden mehr gefangen als bis jetzt rapportiert. 

Der Wasserstand ist normal und es gibt wieder Druck im Wasser. Ich denke, wir werden mehr Lachse in den kommenden Wochen sehen.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## teusser2007 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war bis Samstag 3. Mai an der Skjern.
Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr ist die Fischerei nochmals schlechter geworden.
Natürlich im Vergleich zum Jahr 2012 .
Es werden von den dänischen Anglern, Verbänden und dem DCV
in Albaek soviel Anstrengungen unternommen um die Fischerei in der Skjern positiv zu gestalten.

Deshalb verstehe ich nicht das Dänen diese Aufwendungen durch Netzfischerei und andere Maßnahmen torpedieren.

Letztes Jahr ware es schlecht, bedingt durch den Kormoranfraß der Smolts im Jahre 2009 (?). Nun ist es die Netzfischerei.
Meine Hoffnung besteht darin diesen tollen Lachsstamm in der Skjern Au, für unsere Kinder zu erhalten und natürlich auch für die Angler an der Skjern.
Er dient ja auch für viele Wiederansammlungen in anderen Flüssen als Basis.

Ich werde sehr bald wieder an der Skjern sein, werde meine dänischen Freunde treffen mit ihnen zum Fischen gehen und diese tolle Natur geniesen.

Vielleicht erkennen auch die Garn Fischer diese tollen  Möglichkeiten.

Viele Grüße
Walter


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Danke Costas
Genau diese Info wollte ich hören|supergri#h
Die Fische können sich ruhig bis Freitag noch "Zeit" lassen, und dann soll es richtig loooossss gehen.
Gruß Roland


----------



## Pinn (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Danke Costas
> Genau diese Info wollte ich hören|supergri#h



Noch 'ne interessante Info für Dich: Aus verlässlicher Qelle habe ich heute erfahren, dass zur Zeit mehr als 100.000 Lachse in der Skjern rumschwimmen. Geschätzte 5.000 davon habe ich heute morgen mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Leider hatten sie das Mindestmaß von 40cm noch nicht ganz erreicht, sondern lagen erst bei ca. 10-12cm. Aber was nicht ist wird hoffentlich noch werden. Eins ist jedoch klar: bis Freitag wird das nix mit den 40 cm. |supergri#h

Wir waren heute dabei, als Junglachse besetzt wurden.

Gestern wurde direkt gegenüber von uns auf der anderen Seite ein Lachs zwischen 80 und 90 cm gefangen. Sowas macht einerseits etwas neidisch, weil man ihn nicht selber am Haken hat, ist aber andererseits auch erfreulich, wenn man mit eigenen Augen sieht, das trotz aller Unkenrufe zur Zeit auch große Lachse gefangen werden können.  Glückwunsch an den Fänger!

Gruß aus Borris, Werner


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

#6#6#6#6
Werner hast ne PN von mir


----------



## Costas (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Wir merken hier, dass die Regenfälle geholfen haben. Es wurden mehr Fische gefangen, als bis jetzt repportiert. Heute wurde ein von ca. 12,5 kg in der Borris Strecke gefangen. Hoffentlich sehen wir bald das Bild online.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Das hört  sich ja SUPER an #6:m:m:m:m
Und es soll noch mehr Regen geben


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Das hört  sich ja SUPER an #6:m:m:m:m


Bild ist drin,die Ecke kommt mir sehr bekannt vor


----------



## LAC (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@ Costas
  das mit der netzfischerei ist ja der hammer, aber ich habe innerlich mir dieses schon gedacht.  Ich habe ein film vom ringköbingfjord gesehen, da machte die wasserschutzpolizei beim fischer eine kontrolle - nun kennen die sich ja fast alle, so sah es jedenfalls im film aus. Als man den fischer freundlich fragte, na, wie lang ist denn dein netz, da nannte der fischer die erlaubt länge.
 Da sagte die polizei, das ist schön, dann holen wir es mal raus und prüfen es  - das netz war doppelt so lang als erlaubt.
 Das netzt wurde einkassiert - und ein verfahren wurde eingeleitet. 

 Nun kann ich nicht sagen, ob das ein schöner werbefilm von der wasserschutzpolizei war, da bei den angelrn ja auch nicht kontrolliert wird in hvide sande ob sie einen staatl. angelschein haben. 
 Gruß


----------



## browning44 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo, 

habe eine frage zu der speziellen Lachskarte/Lachskontingent.
Bekomme ich diese karte auch vor Ort im Angelgeschäft oder muss ich diese übers Internet erwerben? 

Gruß Lars


----------



## okram24 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Kriegst Du alles bei Costas im Laden und auch noch die aktuell fängigsten Köder und gute Tipps!

Adresse: 

Fisknu.dk

 Storegade 12

 6880 Tarm

 Danmark 


Gesendet von meinem Nokia Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## browning44 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@okram24

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!  Werde Samstag mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Costas (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Costas
> das mit der netzfischerei ist ja der hammer, aber ich habe innerlich mir dieses schon gedacht.  Ich habe ein film vom ringköbingfjord gesehen, da machte die wasserschutzpolizei beim fischer eine kontrolle - nun kennen die sich ja fast alle, so sah es jedenfalls im film aus. Als man den fischer freundlich fragte, na, wie lang ist denn dein netz, da nannte der fischer die erlaubt länge.
> Da sagte die polizei, das ist schön, dann holen wir es mal raus und prüfen es  - das netz war doppelt so lang als erlaubt.
> Das netzt wurde einkassiert - und ein verfahren wurde eingeleitet.
> ...



@LAC
So ist es halt, schwarze Schaffe gibt es überall. Das ist in der Natur der Schäffe...eerhm, der Leute, meine ich. Der Netzfischer verursacht halt viel mehr Schaden aus, für den Lachs und vor allem die Meerforellen.

Hat jemand schon erlebt, dass Leute in Hvide Sande einen Lachs oder Meerforelle gelandet haben? Ich weiss, es wird von manchen versucht sie zu fangen, obwohl es im Hafen verboten ist. Meistens werden sie nur verletzt.

Gruss |wavey:,
Costas


----------



## outang (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=11977

das dazu-#q


----------



## Dixie (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@Costas: Also die Dame aus dem Imbiss direkt an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande hat im letzten Jahr so etwas berichtet. Angeblich wurden dort beim Heringsangeln bereits vereinzelt große Lachse - gezielt? - gefangen/gerissen (nur keine Ahnung ob in 2013 oder 2012).#d Die kann bestimmt noch einiges berichten....


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Dixie schrieb:


> @Costas: Also die Dame aus dem Imbiss direkt an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande hat im letzten Jahr so etwas berichtet.* Angeblich wurden dort beim Heringsangeln bereits vereinzelt große Lachse - gezielt? - gefangen/gerissen (nur keine Ahnung ob in 2013 oder 2012).*#d Die kann bestimmt noch einiges berichten....


 

 Das ist keine Neuigkeit, diese Sauerei habe ich schon vor vielen Jahren beobachtet.
 Und was die Dame anbelangt. |sagnix


----------



## Costas (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Dixie schrieb:


> @Costas: Also die Dame aus dem Imbiss direkt an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande hat im letzten Jahr so etwas berichtet. Angeblich wurden dort beim Heringsangeln bereits vereinzelt große Lachse - gezielt? - gefangen/gerissen (nur keine Ahnung ob in 2013 oder 2012).#d Die kann bestimmt noch einiges berichten....



Danke für die Information. #6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

2010 selber gesehen wie die lachse an der schleuse gerissen werden und das mit Erfolg.


----------



## Zippe (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Habe jetzt 2 Wochen lang die Skjern Au mit der Fliegenrute befischt. Außer einer Regenbogenforelle, die aus einer Zucht entwischt sein muss war meine Angelei ohne Erfolg. In Hvide Sande standen regelmäßig Lachse vor der Schleuse, die aber wie ich glaube nicht alle den Fluss erreichen. Seit dem sehr guten Aufstieg 2012 hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht mehr viel getan. Nächstes Jahr wird es wahrscheinlich wieder Norwegen sein. Trotz der momentan schlechten Situation wünsche ich allen Lachssüchtigen viel Glück für die verbleibenden Monate.


----------



## Costas (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Zippe schrieb:


> Habe jetzt 2 Wochen lang die Skjern Au mit der Fliegenrute befischt. Außer einer Regenbogenforelle, die aus einer Zucht entwischt sein muss war meine Angelei ohne Erfolg. In Hvide Sande standen regelmäßig Lachse vor der Schleuse, die aber wie ich glaube nicht alle den Fluss erreichen. Seit dem sehr guten Aufstieg 2012 hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht mehr viel getan. Nächstes Jahr wird es wahrscheinlich wieder Norwegen sein. Trotz der momentan schlechten Situation wünsche ich allen Lachssüchtigen viel Glück für die verbleibenden Monate.



@Zippe

Danke für den Bericht. Was Du über viele Lachse in Hvide Sande, wenige in der Skjern schreibst, kann ich auch nur noch bestätigen. Hauptursachen ist das Garnfischen im Fjord, aber auch die Seehunde. Wir arbeiten hier in Dänemark hart daran, um bessere Regeln für den Lachs- und Meerforellenschutz durchzubringen. Mein Kollege Heine hat vor kurzem diesen Artikel geschrieben, ist leider nur auf Dänisch, beschreibt aber das, worüber wir schon hier geschrieben haben. Es gibt darin ein Paar unschöne Bilder von geschädigten Lachse, deswegen möchte ich hier die Bildern nicht direkt posten.

Blog Artikel über geschädigte Skjern Au Lachse

Ähnliche Artikel sind in den letzten Wochen an verschiedenen Stellen und Zeitungen erschienen. Jetzt sind die Politiker gefragt.

Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass schnell etwas geschieht, sonst wird es auch in den kommenden Jahren schlecht bei Saisonbeginn aussehen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Sommerlachse wie in den Vorjahren zahlreich hochsteigen und einen sehr guten Saisonabschluss geben. Alles andere wäre eine Überraschung.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## Zippe (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo Costas, es wäre schön, wenn du auch in Zukunft mit Infos zur Skjern Au berichten würdest. Wenn man die angesprochenen Probleme in den Griff bekommt, ist die Skjern Au immer eine Reise Wert. Ich werde bestimmt irgendwann wieder in deinem Geschäft vorbeischauen.
Viele Grüsse
Dietmar


----------



## LAC (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@ Costas
Das an der schleuse, früher lachse gerissen und auch vereinzelt mefos gefangen wurden ist bekannt. Ich selbst habe schon eine mefo zwar nicht gefangen, jedoch über die köpfe der angler gedrillt und an der nordl. steinschüttung gelandet, weil mein freund eine am haken hatte und zu mir sagte, du musst sie sicher rausholen. Zu einer zeit jedoch, wo noch kein verbot war. 

Seit dem jedoch das verbot ist, daß lachse und mefos nicht mehr gefangen werden dürfen, sehe ich kaum noch angler die gezielt auf lachs oder mefos gehen. 
Trotzdem kommt es noch vor, daß vereinzelt dann und wann mal ein angler versucht die lachse zu reißen. Dieses wird meisten auf der südlichen seite, der schleuse gemacht, da dort die stellen sind, wo sie am liebsten stehen. 
Von der brücke kann man sie förmlich in kleinen trupps beobachten.

Wenn ich dieses sehe, spreche ich die oder den angler sofort an, damit er damit aufhört, sie hören dann auch auf, wobei einige etwas am maulen sind, weil es ihnen nicht passt.

Das mit dem reißen - ist ja eine fangart, die nicht erlaubt ist, bei keinem fisch und jeder angler der etwas ahnung hat, kennt dieses. Was sie nicht wissen ist, daß mefos und lachse grundsätzlich dort nicht gefangen werden dürfen, verbote, gesetzte oder schonzeiten kennen sie gar nicht, da dort jedes kind bis hin zum opa, der sich eine knüppel und karte kauft angeln darf. Die wissen nur, dass man fische essen kann und das der lachs besser ist als der hering. 
 Das ist ein problem und ich kann es verstehen, da dort zu wenig aufklärung gemacht wird, was alles erlaubt ist und nicht.
Bei jeder angelkarte die vor ort dort verkauft wird, könnte man z.b. eine info blatt für hvide sande beilegen - wo dieses erwähnt wird. 
Das ist nur eine möglichkeit, Infotafeln ist eine zweite möglichkeit und wer klagt, sollte versuchen, dass die fehlerquellen beseitigt werden und immer schon neutral die angelegenheit betrachten und nicht egoistisch.
Ein weiteres problem, welches viel schlimmer ist, sind die angler, die es genau wissen dass es verboten ist, jedoch bewusst und geschickt dieses umgehen. indem sie z.b. am heringspaternoster nicht ein blei befestigen sondern als gewicht ein mefofänger nehmen mit drilling, oder andere methoden die noch viel schlimmer sind einsetzten - all dieses unvorstellbaren methoden habe ich schon gesehen - Da können dann auch verletzungen beim fisch eintreten, wenn z.b. der lachs dort steht und mit einem drilling von außen berührt bzw. gehakt wird - der lachs der schlägt dreimal, dann ist er vom haken befreit jedoch verletzt.
Nun habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass auch der seehund inzwischen als eine gefahr für den lachs bzw mefo schon angesehen wird - da muss ich schmunzeln, denn die größte gefahr - ohne zu übertreiben - war und ist der mensch.
Gruß


----------



## Zippe (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Der Bericht von LAC bestätigt auch meine Beobachtungen an der Schleuse. Lachse und Meerforellen konnte ich allerdings überall dort wo ein Schleusentor geöffnet war beobachten.
 Ich denke auch, dass die Fische, die man von der Brücke aus sieht, keiner Gefahr mehr durch die Seehunde ausgesetzt sind. Der Mensch ist wohl wirklich das grösste Problem.


----------



## Costas (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Ich freue mich zu lesen, dass es doch nicht so viele Seehunde gibt, wie mir einer erzählt hatte. Keine Frage, dass der Mensch an das Problem verantwortlich ist. 

Nicht jeder Mensch, Angler oder Netzfischer, sondern nur wenige. Missbrauch gibt es überall, in Hvide Sande wie von Otto oben geschrieben, im Fjord von Garnfischer, die illegal auf Lachs und Meerforellen gehen und auch in den Auen, von Leuten die sich nicht an die Regeln halten. Aus diesen Gruppen ist nur eine sehr grosse Bedrohung.


----------



## Pinn (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Costas schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Mensch, Angler oder Netzfischer, sondern nur wenige. Missbrauch gibt es überall, in Hvide Sande wie von Otto oben geschrieben, im Fjord von Garnfischer, die illegal auf Lachs und Meerforellen gehen und auch in den Auen, von Leuten die sich nicht an die Regeln halten. Aus diesen Gruppen ist nur eine sehr grosse Bedrohung.


Die Gefahr für die Lachs- und Meerforellenbestände durch Garnfischer im Fjord kann ich nachvollziehen. Die kennen die Wanderwege und Standplätze der Lachse, bevor die Lachse in die Skjern aufsteigen. Und diese schwarzen Schafe nutzen ihre Kenntnisse illegal aus. 

Aber wofür eigentlich? Ist Wildlachs so schmackhaft, dass er gegenüber den Farmlachsen aus dem Supermarkt erheblich höhere Preise pro kg erzielt? Ich behaupte nein! Ohne den verantwortlichen Stellen in DK in den Rücken fallen zu wollen, es wird den schwarzen Schafen unter den Garnfischern einfach viel zu leicht gemacht. Die Garnfischer können illegale Sonderprofite einzustreichen, weil es zu wenig Kontrollen gibt!

An den Auen gibt es sicher auch Angler, die sich nicht immer an die Regeln halten. Aber ich denke, die stehen an vielen Stellen der Skjern von Skarrild bis Lønborg im Blickfeld der Mitangler und verhalten sich allein schon deshalb korrekt. Von Aunahmen abgesehen. #d


----------



## Costas (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Pinn schrieb:


> Die Gefahr für die Lachs- und Meerforellenbestände durch Garnfischer im Fjord kann ich nachvollziehen. Die kennen die Wanderwege und Standplätze der Lachse, bevor die Lachse in die Skjern aufsteigen. Und diese schwarzen Schafe nutzen ihre Kenntnisse illegal aus.
> 
> Aber wofür eigentlich? Ist Wildlachs so schmackhaft, dass er gegenüber den Farmlachsen aus dem Supermarkt erheblich höhere Preise pro kg erzielt? Ich behaupte nein! Ohne den verantwortlichen Stellen in DK in den Rücken fallen zu wollen, es wird den schwarzen Schafen unter den Garnfischern einfach viel zu leicht gemacht. Die Garnfischer können illegale Sonderprofite einzustreichen, weil es zu wenig Kontrollen gibt!
> 
> An den Auen gibt es sicher auch Angler, die sich nicht immer an die Regeln halten. Aber ich denke, die stehen an vielen Stellen der Skjern von Skarrild bis Lønborg im Blickfeld der Mitangler und verhalten sich allein schon deshalb korrekt. Von Aunahmen abgesehen. #d



@Pinn

Gut geschrieben. Die Standplätze der Lachse, und vor allem der Meerforellen, kann man im Fjord durch die Windverhältnisse bestimmen. 

Ich will schon sagen, dass der wilde Lachs viel besser schmeckt als dieser von der Zucht. Man darf jedoch den wilden Skjern Au Lachs nicht verkaufen, auch nicht, wenn er mit der Rute gefangen wird. Alle illegal gefangene werden damit also nur illegal verkauft. Wie die Preise im Vergleich zum Supermarkt sind ist egal. Der "Einstandspreis" ist ja gleich null. Risiko minim.

Die Kontrollen sind immer wieder gescheitert. Es ist das gleiche, wie bei den Radarkontrollen an einer Landstrasse. Die Polizei kommt vielleicht 3-4 mal im Jahr vorbei. Wenn der erste erwischt wird, dann wissen es alle andere sofort. Strafe oder Ermahnung, morgen geht´s weiter.

Die einzige Lösung in meinen Augen ist ein Total- oder wenigstens ein Teilverbot im Sinne einer breite Schutzzone zwischen Hvide Sande und Skjern Au. Odense Fjord hat es vorgemacht. Jetzt ist unsere Region ran. Der Verband hat den Kampf angenommen. Mal sehen, was wird.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@ Costas 
Das diese garnfischer dazu beitragen, dass der lachsbestand etwas dezimiert wird, glaube ich auch, obwohl sie ja schon auflagen haben, u.a. sperrzonen, länge der netzte und den wildlachs dürfen sie nicht verkaufen. Nun ist das eine alte zunft, die durch den fischfang ihr leben bestreitet , nach den gesetzen müssen sie sich jedoch halten, es sind jedoch menschen d.h. auch bei diesesn fischern arten welche aus.

Nun haben diese kleinfischer weltweit probleme, da der fischbestand insgesamt zurück gegangen ist im ringköbing fjord z.b. konnte sich der held (eine schnäpel art) nicht mehr selbst vermehren, da die eier pilzbefall bekamen durch die ockeraustragung, die aus dem skjern fließgewässersystem kam - schuld waren die landwirte d.h. ihre entwässerungsgräben der felder. 
Der ehemalige hafen nymindegab ( esehäuser) am ringköbingfjord, war der einzige sichere hafen den dänemark an der westküste hatte und interessant ist zu wissen, dass von dort fische für den verkauf bis nach hamburg gekarrt wurden. - es war eine blütezeit - lang ist es her.
Zu der zeit war der lachs in deutschland ein arme leute essen und bedienstete hatten die pflicht, dreimal in der woche lachs zu essen - so viele gab es im rhein und seinen nebenflüssen. Es gab so viele, dass über den fang von lachs zwischen den städten kleine kriege ausbrachen - fischer, hatten hinter den staustufen körbe aufgestellt, da sprangen  förmlich die lachse rein. 
 Da waren die gewässer aber noch sauber, erst als die industrie in den tälern zog - wurde die gewässerqualität vernichtet - aus den flüssen wurden abwasserkanäle.

 Zum glück ist dieses nicht im skjern gewässersystem passiert, denn dort ist der lachs nicht ausgestorben und der lachs stamm der skjern au, ist zig jahrtausend alt. 

Hobby angler, die für den fischfang u.a. lachsfang am skjern fließgewässersystem eine angelkarte kaufen, dürfen nur lachse angeln, was laut vorschrift erlaubt ist. Nun kennst du dich da besser aus, so wie ich jedoch gelesen habe, ändert sich im laufe eines jahres der lachsfang ständig durch stückzahlen und größe - dieses sagt aus, dass über den lustfischer - so nennt man in dk den angler, der bestand des lachses im sinne der natur :q  reguliert wird.
 Nach dem motto - ihr dürft zwar zahlen, aber bitte lasst noch welche drin.
 Was soll ich dazu sagen - ich will dazu nichts sagen, denke mir jedoch mein teil.
 Verkaufen darf  ein Hobby angler keinen fisch, da ihr gefangener fisch nur für den eigenbedarf verwertet werden darf. 
 Das machen natürlich alle angler, genau so wie du erwähntest, daß alle autofahrer sich an der geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung halten. :q
 In hvide sande da kenne ich angler, die sehen schon wie ein hering aus, weil sie vom frühling bis zum herbst 2000 stück essen müssen - denn diese stückzahlen und noch mehr nehmen sie mit nach hause.

 Sicherlich müssen naturschützer, die sich für den lachs einsetzen reichlich gedanken machen und sie bekommen kopfschmerzen da  fließgewässer inzwischen nutzgewässer geworden sind, die von der schifffahrt, industrie, landwirtschaft, fischer, kanufahrer, angler um nur einige zu nennen in anspruch genommen werden - sie alle haben unterschiedliche ansprüche. 

 Mehr kontrollen wäre schon ein gutes schritt - :q ich erwähnte die tafeln in hvide sande :q Nun erwähnst du, dass nach angaben die kontrollkosten sehr hoch sind - ich schmunzele darüber, denn die kosten sind das geringste. 
 Ich glaube sie wissen nicht wie teuer ein lachs ist, noch vor 10 jahren  kostete ein lachs im rhein so viel wie das filmauto vom james bond.
 Das renaturierungsprojekt der skjern au, war nordeuropas teuerstes naturschutzprojekt 283 Mio. DKK - da ist das lachsprojekt, was zusätzlich jährlich durchgeführt wird nicht eingerechnet
 Und für die kontrollen ist kein geld da - :q
 Hier mal ein link, damit der leser sich ein bild machen kann, 
 welches fließgewässer hier gepostet wird.

http://www2.sns.dk/Udgivelser/2005/87-7279-630-8/pdf/87-7279-629-4_DE.pdf 


 Gruß


----------



## Pinn (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



LAC schrieb:


> Hier mal ein link, damit der leser sich ein bild machen kann,
> welches fließgewässer hier gepostet wird.
> 
> http://www2.sns.dk/Udgivelser/2005/87-7279-630-8/pdf/87-7279-629-4_DE.pdf
> ...



Hallo LAC,

danke für den Link zu dieser wirklich lesenswerten Dokumentation "DER FLUSS SKJERN". Wer als "Angeltourist" nicht nur mit Scheuklappen auf den Fang von Lachsen oder Meerforellen fixiert ist, wird sich sicher über diese umfangreiche PDF-Datei und ihren Informationsgehalt freuen! 

Um kurz auf den Inhalt einzugehen: Es geht um den Fluß und seine Landschaft, wobei der großwüchsige Lachsstamm der Skjern auch nebenbei erwähnt wird. Aber es geht nicht nur um Lachse, sondern um die gesamte Fauna und Flora sowie die Entwicklung und Veränderung der Auenlandschaft im Laufe der Geschichte und ihre Renaturierung in den letzten Jahrzehnten. Sehr lesenwert!|wavey:
Gruß, Werner


----------



## venni-kisdorf (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hey, hir stockt es ja richtig ... keiner mehr an der Skjern, ich werde im August mal ein besuch an die Skjern Planen (Als lockere Vorbereitung für Norge  2015)  

Gruß und Petri Heil
Stephan


----------



## outang (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moin -
stockt nicht nur hier...
ist offensichtlich ein - mehr als hartes brot- diese saison......
hatten zu dritt an 3 tagen auf fliege - o nummer -
vor 2 wochen- 
mit guide! und wissen - da steht was.......
harter job diese saison-
der fisch will erarbeitet werden, wie herr kleine mir im vorbeigehen an der mörrum mal zugerauntzt hat.
liegt wohl doch an kalle....
aber hinter der eisenbahnbrücke bei der a 21 steht noch nen viel grösserer bulle......:g

und in schweden - mörrum -  siehts so aus :
http://www.sveaskog.se/morrum/allmant/arkiv/fangster/

seufz......

offtopic-
just found ---looool

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f18_1402919594
von wegen kalle und so........


----------



## outang (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

moin-
hei costas 
geht heine nicht mehr fischen ?
letztes jahr der guru und nun stille ..... ?
die geisterjagd ist eröffnet - 
sommerlax


----------



## Costas (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



outang schrieb:


> moin-
> hei costas
> geht heine nicht mehr fischen ?
> letztes jahr der guru und nun stille ..... ?
> ...



Moin ltz
Nein, er fischt nicht mehr dieses Jahr. Macht nur noch Synchronschwimmen in Hvide Sande.
Csts


----------



## outang (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

lool-
zum syncschwimmen bedarfs aber mindestens noch eines weiteren schwimmers #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



outang schrieb:


> lool-
> zum syncschwimmen bedarfs aber mindestens noch eines weiteren schwimmers #6


 

 Spiegel reicht.:m


----------



## outang (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

lol
heine mit nem spiegel-in seiner hand- beim syncschwimmen in hvide  beobachten -
lool 
wenns schon kaum Fisch gibt 
die show wärs
rofl


----------



## outang (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

darf ich mir die Show mit dem dänischen angelschein ansehen, oder kost das extra ?


----------



## LAC (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

@ Autag, 
Die aufführung findet in hvide sande im rahmen des heringsfestivals statt, mit einen angelschein kannst du dir die show ansehen. Tribünen werden gebaut und die synchronschwimmer haben alle einen silbernen anzug an und sehen aus wie heringe da die beine einen schwanzcharakter durch monoflossen bekommen, wie die kleine meerjungfrau in kopenhagen. Ein farb. lichtspiel begleitet die show und mit spiegel wird der schwarmeffekt erzielt - das wasser wird förmlich zum kochen gebracht - sie möchten damit den besucher mitteilen, dass hvide sande No 1 - der platz für fische ist. 
Hier mal eine kleine Kostprobe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMrck28eC2Y
Es soll so echt werden, dass ein angler der sich nicht informiert hat, dass es ein synchromschwimmen ist, die angel holt und dort die großen " 2 m fische" mit einem heringpaternoster fangen will. 

So wie man munkelt, will sich das ganze spektakel auch das wiener staatsballett ansehen um anregungen zu bekommen, damit sie noch besser tschaikowskis schwanensee aufführen können. :q

Ein besuch lohnt sich also, kannst ja man beim touristikbüro anfragen, am welchem tage und um welche uhrzeit dieses synchronschwimmen aufgeführt wird.:q:q

Preise werden auch verliehen:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2F1.bp.blogspot.com%2F-6gnhFE6agOQ%2FT2YcUaN_QKI%2FAAAAAAAAAoE%2FSffEcRq11wc%2Fs1600%2FSardinen%25252Bbeim%25252BSynchronschwimmen%25252Bklein.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Frainerunsinn.blogspot.com%2F2012%2F04%2Fsardinen-beim-synchronschwimmen.html&h=500&w=500&tbnid=s33y4IdZxyUA4M%3A&zoom=1&docid=hno6VAoJ_I1LqM&hl=de&ei=Eh6rU9H-FOnMygPY84G4DA&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=712&page=10&start=106&ndsp=12&ved=0CCQQrQMwCjhk


----------



## outang (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Heine vor - noch ein Tor !


----------



## teusser2007 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo zusammen,
wenn man sich die Fangmeldungen ansieht doch wieder einige Garn "Fischer" im Fjord unterwegs.
Schade hatte eine gewisse Zeit die Hoffnung  es wird besser.

Hoffe es wird Anfang August dann besser .

Freue mich auf die Sommerlakse

Walter


----------



## DiscoSteve (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

What the...? 

http://skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=12221


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



DiscoSteve schrieb:


> What the...?
> 
> http://skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=12221


Was für 'ne "Kuh" von Meerforelle|bigeyes#6
Petri Heil dem Fänger!|laola:


----------



## Hamburgspook (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Moin zusammen.

Wie ich dem Thread entnehmen kann läuft es dieses Jahr nicht ganz so gut. Da ich kein Dänisch kann habe ich mir die Fangstatistiken per Goolge übersetzen lassen.

Stimmt es das bisher insgesamt 243 Lachse gefangen und entnommen wurden ?
Ich bin mit meiner Freundin Mitte September in Sondervig.
Wie stehen erfahrungsgemäß die Chancen das die Quoten noch offen sind ? 

Danke & viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Costas (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Wie ich dem Thread entnehmen kann läuft es dieses Jahr nicht ganz so gut. Da ich kein Dänisch kann habe ich mir die Fangstatistiken per Goolge übersetzen lassen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus

Dieses Jahr verläuft bis jetzt wie letztes Jahr mit einem ruhigen Anfang. Wir haben gerade die besten 7 Tage hinter uns, wo reichlich Lachse und Meerforellen gefangen, aber auch verloren wurden. Deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass die Quote für die grossen Lachse innderhalb von 2, höchstens 3 Wochen aufgebraucht wird. Die kleine Quote wird wahrscheinlich Mitte Dezember nocht nicht aufgebraucht sein.

Von Ende August bis Saisonende gibt es die meisten Lachse. Sie sind im Schnitt etwas kleiner, d.h. 3-7 kg, dafür zahlreicher.

Grüsse aus Dänemark,
Costas


----------



## Hamburgspook (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo Costa

Danke für die Antwort.
Dann werde ich Dich Mitte / Ende September mal in Deinem Angelladen besuchen kommen.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## outang (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

geändert
hsv und so


----------



## okram24 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Wie ist die aktuelle Lage an der Au?

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## Costas (12. August 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Seit gestern sehr viele Lachse in der Au. So viele wie selten gesehen. Das werden wir in den kommenden Tagen auch in den Statistiken sehen.

Gesendet von meinem Sofa.


----------



## okram24 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Costas schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem Sofa.





Dank für die Mühe, Costas!


----------



## Michael_05er (19. August 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*



Costas schrieb:


> Seit gestern sehr viele Lachse in der Au. So viele wie selten gesehen. Das werden wir in den kommenden Tagen auch in den Statistiken sehen.


Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr im Urlaub auf den Ausflug an die Skjern verzichten. Mit Lachskontingent und Tageskarte ist so ein halber Tag ein teures Vergnügen. Wenn aber wegen Wind und Wellen am Meer nur schlecht geangelt werden kann und ich noch mehr solche Postings lese, muss ich das nochmal überdenken. Du machst es mir nicht einfach, Costas :q


----------



## okram24 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo Michael,

wann bist Du oben?

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## Michael_05er (19. August 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

06.-20.09. bin ich in Argab. Ich zähle die Tage...


----------



## okram24 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

War heute mit meinem Sohn und einem Kumpel den ganzen Tag an der Skjern Au unterwegs.

Leider ist dabei nichts zählbares raus genommen.

Aber trotzdem war es wieder ein grandioses Naturerlebnis und bis auf einen kleinen Schauer am Vormittag hat auch das Wetter super mitgespielt!

Gesendet von meinem Lumia 820 mit Tapatalk!


----------



## anschmu (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hi Costas , lange nichts mehr von Dir gelesen ... ! Wünsche Dir eine geruhsame Weinacht und ein gesundedes neues Jahr ! Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja 2015 mal bei Dir vorbei zuschauen ! 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## okram24 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Auch ich wünsche allen Skjern Au Fans erholsame Feiertage und gute Fänge in 2015, damit wir wieder schöne Berichte lesen können!

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pinn (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Allen Skjern-Au-Fans und dem Themenstarter Costas auch von mir alles Gute und viel Erfolg für 2015, anglerisch und für die sonstigen wichtigen Sachen im Leben |wavey:. 
Leider musste ich meinen diesjährigen Skjern-Au-Trip im September canceln, was mir wegen der Vielzahl der offiziell gemeldeten Fänge in dieser Zeit besonders leid getan hat |gr:!

Ich denke, die Saison 2014 an der Skjern Au lief nach schleppendem Auftakt im April und Mai noch durchschnittlich gut weiter und war zum Saisonende im September und Oktober sogar *sensationell* gut!

Costas, ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du wieder einen Skjern-Au-Thread für 2015 startest. |wavey:


----------



## Costas (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Hallo alle

Ich werde noch diese Woche etwas Material einsammeln und den Skjern Au Thread 2015 starten. 

Auch von mir schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins 2015 #6

Grüsse aus Dänemark,
Costas


----------



## Costas (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au, Dänemark - Thread 2014*

Dieser Thread wird geschlossen. Falls ein Administrator mitliesst, bitte den Thread schliessen.

Wir machen weiter im folgenden Thread:

Skjern Au, Dänemark - 2015


----------

